# Anyone going to south korea for plastic surgery 2019?



## Jennygirlwin19

Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


----------



## SweetPotato1996

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone



I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


----------



## jasminx

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


I am. What clinic?


----------



## Jennygirlwin19

Gng. what about you?


----------



## SweetPotato1996

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Gng. what about you?



I am also going to GNG.


----------



## daysuntilpretty

Hi, girlies! I’m going next February 2019 for FC and DES


----------



## diorluver

Anyone planning to go 2018 July 21-29?


----------



## Ivydg

I’m going in March 2019 for FC


----------



## hannailin

I m plannin end of 2018 for nose


----------



## loverly

i was really interested in gng, but there have been soo many bad reviews being revealed lately :'(


----------



## Danbam

I’m going around June 20th or so, have a couple clinics in mind, if anyone else is going around that time, pm me or reply!


----------



## SOoWi

December 2019, anyone?


----------



## DanaLana

I am going most likely in March 2019 for revision rhino. PM me if you want to link up


----------



## estheryuki

March or April 2019! Someone create a Kakao quick haha


----------



## renrenren1

I'm going in mid-May 2019 for fat grafting, my first time getting surgery. Is anyone else going then as well?


----------



## Joevanca

New to this forum. Planning to go Late Mei 2019


----------



## emilytrio

I'm also new to this forum and i'm still looking for the best option
planning to visit korea on march 2019


----------



## bunnylol

Will be going to Seoul early March 2019 for Rhino and DES!!


----------



## Daffycakes

I'll be going March - April 2019. Planning to visit DA plastic surgery, Namu and Marble if anyone wants to sync up! I'm staying at an airbnb very close to all 3.


----------



## starlight91

I will be going in March 2019


----------



## Mewdesu

DGTheOne said:


> I'm thinking of summer 2019! Would be nice to share thoughts and infos.
> PS. Any caucasians going to SK for plastic surgery would be more than welcomed to share infos


Me! I’m going in July! Do you wanna keep in contact?


----------



## Gabriellaa555

Late April , beginning of May


----------



## katoche86

going beginning of march 2019 for rhino and des


----------



## Daffycakes

Seems like there's quite a few people going in March/April 2019 so I made a chat on Kakao : https://open.kakao.com/o/gDJnAN5


----------



## Peachy Sky

Planning to go in April for rhino and facial lipo! Just joined the chat!


----------



## Chaisel

I’m planning on going around summer of 2019 for facial contouring and rhinoplasty.


----------



## Mewdesu

DGTheOne said:


> Great! Keep in touch!
> What surgeries are you planning?


Revision rhino, fat graft and planning for acculift as well! How about you? And which clinic are you going?


----------



## christinamas

About to book mine for late june for Namu because i dont want to wait anymore!! Anyone going to namu?


----------



## Mewdesu

DGTheOne said:


> I was thinking of V Line, but now changed my mind to rhinoplasty (primary) and maybe fat graft!
> I want to choose clinic that has experience with Europeans, because the bone structure is different. I will share the list of clinics I consider through DM, if you want!
> Please share yours too!



Hahaha same as me! I will do rhino and fat graft for my face. No more acculift cause its not beneficial for my face! Yes please share  I will also share mine.


----------



## Mewdesu

christinamas said:


> About to book mine for late june for Namu because i dont want to wait anymore!! Anyone going to namu?


Hei. I am going early July! I think also i will pick Namu. I cannot wait anymore also lol.
You wanna go together?


----------



## biakk91

Hi girls, I’m planning to go first week march for fat grafting. I’ll be travelling alone - please message me if anyone else is going alone as well. Prefer some support and company (:


----------



## Floweryflower

Anybody going on April/May 2019? Looking for PS buddy for support and to share accommodation cost with. Female only please! PM me if interested


----------



## Tongpafool

Ivydg said:


> I’m going in March 2019 for FC


I’m planning too end of March 2019. Haven’t decided on a clinic yet. I don’t see too many reviews on clinics on face/neck lift.


----------



## Tongpafool

Daffycakes said:


> I'll be going March - April 2019. Planning to visit DA plastic surgery, Namu and Marble if anyone wants to sync up! I'm staying at an airbnb very close to all 3.


Same time frame I’ll be going too. What are you having done?


----------



## ughouly

I will be going alone beginning of March 2019 as well for Nose, Chin, Eyes. If anyone wants to share airbnb or just coordinate transportation so don't have to do it alone! It will be my first time in Korea and first time traveling myself. FYI Male.


----------



## Helenthebeautiful

Hello!I'm going by myself in February 2019. Thinking of fat graft, face contouring, primary rhinoplasty and maybe lipo. Anyone in Seoul in february?


----------



## Kirakira25

Helenthebeautiful said:


> Hello!I'm going by myself in February 2019. Thinking of fat graft, face contouring, primary rhinoplasty and maybe lipo. Anyone in Seoul in february?


Hi Hellen I’m going to Seoul for PS on mid February. I’ll send you my number so we can talk tru whatsapp.


----------



## lala98

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


Heyy, I'm going in June 2019!


----------



## YanaPL

I am going to go to Korea december/January, my surgery is sheduled on 4th of January. I’m getting a V-line surgery at Regen Korea and i’m scared AF but excited too


----------



## ashrenne

Kirakira25 said:


> Hi Hellen I’m going to Seoul for PS on mid February. I’ll send you my number so we can talk tru whatsapp.



hi i may be going in feb too


----------



## yongyongx

SOoWi said:


> December 2019, anyone?


I'm planning on going December 2019 for FC!


----------



## MissAnty

I am planning to go February 9th-19th.


----------



## Mewdesu

Anyone going in early July?


----------



## Cindy1202

I am going in late June or early July 2019. Please add my kakaotalk ID: Cindy1202


----------



## Pompom877

I'm going in feb 27- 3rd March. kakaotalk id: bunny877


----------



## glofishh

hiii -- anyone going end of january-first week of february?? i think i'm gonna pull the trigger! ptosis correction and medial epicanthoplasty and rhinoplasty (bulbous tip correction and hump removal!) i'm thinking NAMU, but also want to check out Opera. i have some downtime between jobs (I NEVER TAKE TIME OFF) and this will be my first time traveling to Korea -- would love to not have to do it alone!! 

lmk! my kakao is glofishh  . message me!!!


----------



## rainydaymai

I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message. 

Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.


----------



## Verodelonge

Hi everyone! I m planning to go to seoul, I think in February/March. I'm European and I m going there for doing full face fat graft.
I m thinking to do it at Fresh, but they don 't answer to my question and this makes them looking unprofessional .
Alternatively I thought at regen, but I m insicure.
Here, in Europe, before doing full face fat graft doctors ask for tests before surgery(like electrocardiogram, bood test), but  some corean clinic answered me that they don t need any exam and test, and this scared me! I want to say, if a patient has clotting problems, or need
for transfusion??? It s normal?


----------



## ashura

anyone feb 9th to SK? add me kakao askyway


----------



## Sara88

I’m going next month (February) - anyone want to meet up? I’m from the United Kingdom.


----------



## Sara88

Helenthebeautiful said:


> Hello!I'm going by myself in February 2019. Thinking of fat graft, face contouring, primary rhinoplasty and maybe lipo. Anyone in Seoul in february?


Hi Helen, 29 year old female from the United Kingdom here. I am going in Feb, have you sorted accommodation yet?


----------



## MinPD

Yup! I plan to go to banobagi in the summer hopefully but I'm kinda scared because of mixed reviews but it seems like a good clinic


----------



## xodapht

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


i'm going september too, have you had the dates booked already?


----------



## Cleo7

glofishh said:


> hiii -- anyone going end of january-first week of february?? i think i'm gonna pull the trigger! ptosis correction and medial epicanthoplasty and rhinoplasty (bulbous tip correction and hump removal!) i'm thinking NAMU, but also want to check out Opera. i have some downtime between jobs (I NEVER TAKE TIME OFF) and this will be my first time traveling to Korea -- would love to not have to do it alone!!
> 
> lmk! my kakao is glofishh  . message me!!!


Hi, i sent you a message, as im going end of january too until mid February.


----------



## Cleo7

ashura said:


> anyone feb 9th to SK? add me kakao askyway



Me but until 12 or 13 february i think


----------



## Cleo7

Sara88 said:


> I’m going next month (February) - anyone want to meet up? I’m from the United Kingdom.


I'll be there until mid february, do u have Kakao?


----------



## clarisfromparis

Cleo7 said:


> I'll be there until mid february, do u have Kakao?


Hi Sara, I'm from the uk too and going to Seoul from 29th Jan and returning on the 14th Feb if you would like to meet up?
I'm booked into MVP for a consultation on 30th Jan. I'm having revisonal eye lid surgery and lower canthoplasty and full face fat graft and a lip lift. I have been planning this for 5 years so excited!


----------



## lipstickraven

Hello I'm a NY-based makeup artist and going to SK in early April (1-10) for my first rhinoplasty. It would be great to have a buddy out there. We can recover together and load up on k-beauty stuff in the meantime!

My kakao name is lipstickarsenal


----------



## Cleo7

lipstickarsenal said:


> Hello I'm a NY-based makeup artist and going to SK in early April (1-10) for my first rhinoplasty. It would be great to have a buddy out there. We can recover together and load up on k-beauty stuff in the meantime!
> 
> My kakao name is lipstickarsenal


Hi your Kakao doesnt work, are u sure its this one?


----------



## lipstickraven

Cleo7 said:


> Hi your Kakao doesnt work, are u sure its this one?


Just created it so may take a few hours to be fully active. Would email be better?


----------



## Cleo7

lipstickarsenal said:


> Just created it so may take a few hours to be fully active. Would email be better?


Ive sent u a DM


----------



## sleepymilk

Hello! I'm thinking of going to Seoul in December 2019 for genioplasty and possible revision rhinoplasty. If anyone is going around that time and support each other etc please DM me!


----------



## Kirakira25

Sara88 said:


> I’m going next month (February) - anyone want to meet up? I’m from the United Kingdom.


Hi I’ll be there mid February . When are you going to SK?


----------



## medicaltrashjunkie

I am planning on going around Feb


----------



## elbex

I'm gonna be there from 13th-25th January (next week!), anyone else here at this time? Seems quiet in Jan! Would love to meet up


----------



## fuyindefu

out of curiosity what months are considered "low-season" and more likely to be able to haggle discounts? Is right now (mid-Jan) considered low-season?


----------



## clarisfromparis

Kirakira25 said:


> Hi I’ll be there mid February . When are you going to SK?


Hi Sara I'm going to Seoul on 29th Jan -14th Feb. Would be nice to meet up at some point depending on how were feeling)


----------



## Katiecheo

Im here now for my eyelid revision and facial lipo! It’s very cold and apparently it’s peak season in korea for surgery.

Got a package deal from Misooda since im doing more than 1 procedure, the clinic ill be going to is Hyundai Aesthetics.
Had my consultation a few days ago, so far so good! The clinic is clean, the staff has good english and is very knowledgeable.

Will post a seperate thread about my journey if anyone is interested


----------



## Mary Nguyen

Hello! I will be going to Korea possibly the last week of April for a BA so if I could have someone to eat food with and buy all the sheet masks please let me know!


----------



## Mary Nguyen

fuyindefu said:


> out of curiosity what months are considered "low-season" and more likely to be able to haggle discounts? Is right now (mid-Jan) considered low-season?


Usually peak seasons are when people can go on vacation so summer and winter. 

Low season is usually spring and fall! However, it varies per clinic so Banobagi is having a promotion from now until end of February since it is probably slower then and they want to bring in more clients.


----------



## Rocky01

I’m going Jan 23-February 4


----------



## DOLLH0USE

I want to go in Feb-March for various procedures (fat grafting, nose revision, eyelid, v-lifting.) Might be later in April but I want to go sooner. I like staying in Sinsa. Any other females going around this time for PS? PM me!


----------



## Cleo7

clarisfromparis said:


> Hi Sara I'm going to Seoul on 29th Jan -14th Feb. Would be nice to meet up at some point depending on how were feeling)


Me on 27th add me on kakao


----------



## Cherry Bear

fuyindefu said:


> out of curiosity what months are considered "low-season" and more likely to be able to haggle discounts? Is right now (mid-Jan) considered low-season?



Jan is a pretty busy season for the locals. Feb / Mar might be a better time to squeeze a little deal. ( depends on clinics ) Generally bigger clinics can cope with more clients all year through as they have more staffs and doctors.


----------



## airlyn

DOLLH0USE said:


> I want to go in Feb-March for various procedures (fat grafting, nose revision, eyelid, v-lifting.) Might be later in April but I want to go sooner. I like staying in Sinsa. Any other females going around this time for PS? PM me!



Sent you a DM! My Kakao is MangoGummy, also planning on going to Korea end of Feb for rhino and double eyelid and chin surgery!


----------



## airlyn

Helenthebeautiful said:


> Hello!I'm going by myself in February 2019. Thinking of fat graft, face contouring, primary rhinoplasty and maybe lipo. Anyone in Seoul in february?


Hi Helen! I’ll be going end of Feb to early March for rhino, double eyelid, chin! My Kakao is MangoGummy if you’d like to exchange info about clinics etc! I’ve narrowed my search down to about 5,places but still kinda lost


----------



## princessegg

clarisfromparis said:


> Hi Sara, I'm from the uk too and going to Seoul from 29th Jan and returning on the 14th Feb if you would like to meet up?
> I'm booked into MVP for a consultation on 30th Jan. I'm having revisonal eye lid surgery and lower canthoplasty and full face fat graft and a lip lift. I have been planning this for 5 years so excited!


Hi! Please keep us updated on ur revision eyelid surgery at MVP as Im very interested to see how it goes! What are you getting done to your upper eyelid? Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## PoppyPot

Hi, Im looking in eye and lip revision in korea , maybe SMPS or VIEW plastic surgery.
Possible in march 
Previously did it in BKK Asia cosmetic Hospital, bad place, regretted, if I had known better, I would never go under the knife, the complications that come with.
Read quite a number of forums, and many have to keep redoing the surgery.
Would like to get more insights as well, also noting that the clinics may charge foreigner higher 
Im from Singapore. Would be great if anyone wantsto tag along and share their past experience.


----------



## honeymilktea

I'm going around september so anyone going around that time frame hmu!


----------



## Alexander R

Dec 2019 jaw surgery and double eyelid~


----------



## JustDimples

Danbam said:


> I’m going around June 20th or so, have a couple clinics in mind, if anyone else is going around that time, pm me or reply!


I'm going June 13-july 3


----------



## kaixin05

im going feb 2nd to Seoul for face fg! anyone going around this time? lets volt in!


----------



## princessegg

glofishh said:


> hiii -- anyone going end of january-first week of february?? i think i'm gonna pull the trigger! ptosis correction and medial epicanthoplasty and rhinoplasty (bulbous tip correction and hump removal!) i'm thinking NAMU, but also want to check out Opera. i have some downtime between jobs (I NEVER TAKE TIME OFF) and this will be my first time traveling to Korea -- would love to not have to do it alone!!
> 
> lmk! my kakao is glofishh  . message me!!!


Hey! Please let me know which clinic you end up choosing to do your eyes! I would love to see how they turn out and your experience at the clinic you choose! Thanks and good luck with your procedures


----------



## Cleo7

kaixin05 said:


> im going feb 2nd to Seoul for face fg! anyone going around this time? lets volt in!


me and im in Seoul since 2 days now  dm me or kakao


----------



## Allyng

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


Can any of you give me tips on your research for clinics? Also how do you obtain consultations before going there?


----------



## Cleo7

Allyng said:


> Can any of you give me tips on your research for clinics? Also how do you obtain consultations before going there?


Hi, i talked with the clinic on Whatsapp. You should try this.


----------



## bimlili

I'm going around early June. Anyone else?


----------



## JustDimples

Allyng said:


> Can any of you give me tips on your research for clinics? Also how do you obtain consultations before going there?


Research is done usually by looking at previous posts, checking RealSelf, talking to others who have already had their procedures. Kakao group chats are great for this. I just created a chat for those going in this summer.


----------



## mj19

I recently went to DA plastic surgery for facial contouring surgery consultation.
Hansuk Lee was the manager who looked after me on that day. 
Initially when I had the consultation, she said that the 100 000KRW consultation fee would be included in the final payment. This is usually how things are done in most plastic surgeries.
After I did the CT scans, and spoke to Dr Sangwoo Lee regarding the operation, the manager took me to a separate room and she told me the price for the operation which was 1 million KRW.
I thought that since the CT scan consultation fee was included in the final price that the amount I had outstanding to pay was 1mil-100 000KRW= 9,900,000KRW.
However, she took my credit card and without consulting myself or confirming the price on the atm machine, she paid 1mil KRW and signed the transaction herself without my signature or approval.
When I asked her about this price discrepancy, she said I had misunderstood and that she never said that the initial consultation fee was included in the total price. Rather she said that I was getting a lot of discounts anyway so I shouldn't complain. ?!?!?!
She said instead they will pay for my medications and add extra sessions for my swelling reduction laser sessions.
I was so flabbergasted that they could outright lie like that to my face and turn it around saying it was my misunderstanding. I may not have the best Korean, but I know what I understand and what I don't. 
I have had lots of experiences in Korea where you get conned of your money through various marketing strategies.
Personally, I am just down right sick of the lack of moral scruples in this country. No wonder Korea is not considered a 1st world country. 
Especially from a large established practice as DA, that's really disappointing. They really should treat their overseas customers better if they want more referrals in the future.
For those looking into plastic surgery in Korea, just beware that you can get seriously ripped off of your money. Don't do it, it's really not worth it.


----------



## kiwiii-coco

Can i Join the Kakao group, I Plan to visit Korea in
 2019 for surgery.
My Kakao: kiwi-coco


----------



## Keneta

Danbam said:


> I’m going around June 20th or so, have a couple clinics in mind, if anyone else is going around that time, pm me or reply!


hi i am going in June too , would u mind add my kakao : williskemeta or Line : williskenetaa or instagram : williskeneta ? thankyou let us talk theree


----------



## Keneta

Keneta said:


> hi i am going in June too , would u mind add my kakao : williskeneta or Line : williskenetaa or instagram : williskeneta ? thankyou let us talk theree


----------



## Keneta

Joevanca said:


> New to this forum. Planning to go Late Mei 2019


hi I am going around May too , would you mind add my kakao or instagram : williskeneta and my line is : williskenetaa . it is up to u , which one do u prefer , lets chat there to be friends


----------



## Keneta

lala98 said:


> Heyy, I'm going in June 2019!


hi , i am looking for frineds in Juen to go korea for surgery , here is my kakao or isntagram : williskeneta . and my line : williskenetaa . let be friends


----------



## Keneta

JustDimples said:


> I'm going June 13-july 3


hi would u mind add my kakao : williskeneta ? i am slo during that date


----------



## bimlili

Keneta said:


> hi would u mind add my kakao : williskeneta ? i am slo during that date


Do you want to add me instead? My kakao is bimlili. I can't seem to find yours


----------



## Kanna159

JustDimples said:


> Research is done usually by looking at previous posts, checking RealSelf, talking to others who have already had their procedures. Kakao group chats are great for this. I just created a chat for those going in this summer.



Hi, can you please add me to the kakao group?
I'm going around May 23 2019 for Double Eyelid / Ptosis Correction / Epicanthoplasty, and maybe Reduction Rhinoplasty! 
My Kakao: kanna777

Anyone else going around May, please feel free to reach out


----------



## Mary Nguyen

Kanna159 said:


> Hi, can you please add me to the kakao group?
> I'm going around May 23 2019 for Double Eyelid / Ptosis Correction / Epicanthoplasty, and maybe Reduction Rhinoplasty!
> My Kakao: kanna777
> 
> Anyone else going around May, please feel free to reach out



I'll be going beginning of May if you'd want to eat or shop together!
Kakao ID: marebears


----------



## happymars

Planning to visit grand on feb  getting double eyelid, rhinoplasty, and face contouring.


----------



## IDK1992

Hii, new to this forum thinking of going May 6th to like the 17th? Anyone else going and want to coordinate?


----------



## kaixin05

Im planning to do fat graft on face next week. Who has the same objective??? lets volt in so we get more discount haha


----------



## Mary Nguyen

IDK1992 said:


> Hii, new to this forum thinking of going May 6th to like the 17th? Anyone else going and want to coordinate?



I'm down!


----------



## Allyng

JustDimples said:


> Research is done usually by looking at previous posts, checking RealSelf, talking to others who have already had their procedures. Kakao group chats are great for this. I just created a chat for those going in this summer.


----------



## Allyng

JustDimples said:


> Research is done usually by looking at previous posts, checking RealSelf, talking to others who have already had their procedures. Kakao group chats are great for this. I just created a chat for those going in this summer.


Thank you


----------



## Allyng

Cleo7 said:


> Hi, i talked with the clinic on Whatsapp. You should try this.


Thank you!


----------



## Jam0001

I see there are a few going on feb to march, wanna meet up? I am there from mid feb to early march


----------



## ughouly

Jam0001 said:


> I see there are a few going on feb to march, wanna meet up? I am there from mid feb to early march


I will be there March 3-20. If you are still in Korea, I am down to meet. Although I'll most likely be recovering which is fine lol


----------



## Jam0001

ughouly said:


> I will be there March 3-20. If you are still in Korea, I am down to meet. Although I'll most likely be recovering which is fine lol


Sure!! My flight back is 7 march, so if you can walk around before that we could meet =))


----------



## honeymilktea

I will be going late September for 2 weeks. Any one else?


----------



## Moorash

Chaisel said:


> I’m planning on going around summer of 2019 for facial contouring and rhinoplasty.



Hi! Me too for exact procedures in the summer


----------



## Moorash

Mewdesu said:


> Anyone going in early July?


I am for rhino and fc


----------



## Mewdesu

Moorash said:


> I am for rhino and fc


Great. Me too! Which clinic?


----------



## YasminGH

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


Hi.. i’m planning sept or oct too... 1 st time and alone ...kindly whatsapp me or email me please +966553513442 , yasmin.ghazali@yahoo.com


----------



## YasminGH

rainydaymai said:


> I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message.
> 
> Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.


Hi.. i’m planning October, travelling alone, mayb we could share accommodation and be together  perhaps .. i’m scared travel alone whatsapp or email me pls yasmin.ghazali@yahoo.com (+966553513442)


----------



## YasminGH

honeymilktea said:


> I'm going around september so anyone going around that time frame hmu!


I’m going too ☺️


----------



## ughouly

Jam0001 said:


> Sure!! My flight back is 7 march, so if you can walk around before that we could meet =))


Yes that sounds good! PM me your kakao ID


----------



## Suki69

daysuntilpretty said:


> Hi, girlies! I’m going next February 2019 for FC and DES


I want to go 1st week 2019


----------



## Yuxin

Gabriellaa555 said:


> Late April , beginning of May


Hi there, I’m hoping to go late April to beginning of May as well. My kakoa id is Yuxin if you are interested in meeting


----------



## Suki69

red_banana said:


> I am going most likely in March 2019 for revision rhino. PM me if you want to link up


----------



## Suki69

Have you found the clinic yet?


----------



## Suki69

Yuxin said:


> Hi there, I’m hoping to go late April to beginning of May as well. My kakoa id is Yuxin if you are interested in meeting


----------



## Suki69

I can't find your id Yuxin in kakoa


----------



## bunnylol

I’ll be there from 6 March to 16 March! Do chat me up on Kakao if you would like to meet! ID: @bunnylol


----------



## Suki69

bunnylol said:


> I’ll be there from 6 March to 16 March! Do chat me up on Kakao if you would like to meet! ID: @bunnylol


----------



## Suki69

Bunnylol 
Hey What state are you in? I'm interestef in going about the same time frame as you too. I will have Rhinoplasty revisition and facial fat grafting procedures done but have not decided which clinic to go with yet. All the options docfinder provided are too expensive and i dont know who they are. I started searching around, the price are definitely cheaper. Have you found the clinic yet?


----------



## PandaPon

Anyone will be there during the first 2 weeks of September 2019? I'll probably be doing FC, would love to meet up!


----------



## Chinnie

I wasn't able to go with the March kakao group but now I am shooting for May and it might just be for consultation. Please add me! PM for my kakao


----------



## Yuxin

Suki69 said:


> I can't find your id Yuxin in kakoa


If you wouldn’t mind sending me yours? I’ll try and ding you


----------



## eurasian_rapunzel

I’m planning on going around September - October 2019 but still scouting and doing homework for where I can do a lower facelift + Motiva ergonomix boob job in one sitting. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Rachelliew

bimlili said:


> I'm going around early June. Anyone else?


Hi, 
I am planning for 1 in early June too! Preferably first week of June. 
If you are keen to go together, pm me.


----------



## miame44

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone




I just got back from South Korea and did my full nose surgery very unhappy with the result. Just one tip very important tips. The Korean Plastic clinic is quoting tourist more than double the prices of the local pays. Make sure you bargain as hard as possible. Usually nose they will be charged the tourist around 7.000.000+ kW to higher then tell you they will give you a discount. And they will tell you since I gave you a discount you won't be able to get your tax refund. That is how bad they are. "The consultants". They will suck all the money off you. So make sure you pay only 3.500.000-4.500.000KwUs $2900 to $4000 for a good nose job. Even revisions and they like to lie to you that on revision cost more than regulars that are overpaid no such things. And even they say they give you a discount make sure by law no matter what you get your tax refund. One more thing doesn't trust the agency. Because by law they get 30% commissions from your surgeries fee. Which the money is out of your pockets.


----------



## miame44

Daffycakes said:


> I'll be going March - April 2019. Planning to visit DA plastic surgery, Namu and Marble if anyone wants to sync up! I'm staying at an airbnb very close to all 3.



Be careful going to DA if you are walking through Gangnam district all you see is DA's commercials every 4-5 walk there are one. They are super expensive. And the best Dr. Lee there doesn't do anything but bone correction. Stuffs is very very rude. they are very awful the worse I ever seem.No aftercare at all. They want you out of there as soon as you are out of the surgery room. The main thing is they charge tourist triple they charged the locals. I went there and regret every moment of it. If you go make sure everything is not a lie. You don't overpay for you nose like they will give you numbers like 8.500.000Kw around $8000 US or even more because that is the discount price they gave me. And lie again since you got a discount you do not qualify for a tax refund which is not true at all. I still got my tax refund even they didn't want to give me. I told them I know the Korea government law so they had to give me. but it should be 10% they only give me a 7% tax refund. Horrible places. And you don't even know who is your doctors since you already been knocked out during your surgery. I only can say DA is like a plastic factory. No one really cares how you feel what you want. This consultant is the rudest person one can ever meet. And by the time you hit Gangnam you are going to see this commercial everywhere. Literally everywhere. She quoted my nose, chin forehead fat graft for 21.000.000KW and discount to 19.000.000 KW = the US $ 17.900.00 which telling me there is no tax refund since I got a discount. Not true at all. She overpriced me and don't want to give me a tax refund. Just not an honest place. I met a lot of the native Korean people they told me she overcharged me triple. Not recommended it. a lot are from China.


----------



## rosemist

Anyone heading to Korea early May for PS? I'll be there around May 6th-May17th


----------



## roadtorevision

Heading there during winter


----------



## Rachelliew

Joevanca said:


> New to this forum. Planning to go Late Mei 2019


Want to go together? Pm me!


----------



## Rachelliew

Floweryflower said:


> Anybody going on April/May 2019? Looking for PS buddy for support and to share accommodation cost with. Female only please! PM me if interested



Will you consider early June?


----------



## Rachelliew

PoppyPot said:


> Hi, Im looking in eye and lip revision in korea , maybe SMPS or VIEW plastic surgery.
> Possible in march
> Previously did it in BKK Asia cosmetic Hospital, bad place, regretted, if I had known better, I would never go under the knife, the complications that come with.
> Read quite a number of forums, and many have to keep redoing the surgery.
> Would like to get more insights as well, also noting that the clinics may charge foreigner higher
> Im from Singapore. Would be great if anyone wantsto tag along and share their past experience.



Do you want to go together? I am looking at June 19


----------



## Hillary Heng

ughouly said:


> I will be there March 3-20. If you are still in Korea, I am down to meet. Although I'll most likely be recovering which is fine lol



Hi! I’ll also be in SK in March! I’ll be going alone and I’m getting facial contouring + rhino done.


----------



## dali94

Thinking going to Gangnam in May-Jun 2019! 
Opera or View would be my choice depending the consultation/Price


----------



## ughouly

Hillary Heng said:


> Hi! I’ll also be in SK in March! I’ll be going alone and I’m getting facial contouring + rhino done.


Hi Hillary, I too will be going alone in March. I've been in contact with two others going around the same time so hopefully we can arrange something. PM me your kakao ID and hopefully we can all make the experience a bit better for those going alone


----------



## francoise_b

Rachelliew said:


> Do you want to go together? I am looking at June 19


Hi, I’m planning to go late June. Looking for people to go together


----------



## lululu1346

Daffycakes said:


> Seems like there's quite a few people going in March/April 2019 so I made a chat on Kakao : https://open.kakao.com/o/gDJnAN5


its' currently full.......cant get in...


----------



## lululu1346

The Kakao chat room(Surgeries in Mar/Apr) is currently full -->https://open.kakao.com/o/gDJnAN5
Anybody wants to join from May~Dec 2019 join here! https://open.kakao.com/o/gcXtKOfb
Gonna do rhino and facial contouring!


----------



## Prettydiva

red_banana said:


> I am going most likely in March 2019 for revision rhino. PM me if you want to link up





daysuntilpretty said:


> Hi, girlies! I’m going next February 2019 for FC and DES


Hello, 
I am in Seoul now too. Did the Surgery on Monday Feb 25. Are you here in Seoul? Want to meet up?


----------



## Prettydiva

I am in Seoul now. i stay here from now till March 13. I come alone so would be great to meet up with someone. Ping me or my kakao talk PrettyDiva.


----------



## Prettydiva

katoche86 said:


> going beginning of march 2019 for rhino and des





biakk91 said:


> Hi girls, I’m planning to go first week march for fat grafting. I’ll be travelling alone - please message me if anyone else is going alone as well. Prefer some support and company (:


Hi,
I am already here in Seoul. I am here alone and will stay till March 13. Which date will you come?


----------



## Prettydiva

Kirakira25 said:


> Hi Hellen I’m going to Seoul for PS on mid February. I’ll send you my number so we can talk tru whatsapp.


Hello,
i am here in Seoul now. I come alone too. Are you still here? What is your KakaoTalk?


----------



## Prettydiva

mango-gummy said:


> Sent you a DM! My Kakao is MangoGummy, also planning on going to Korea end of Feb for rhino and double eyelid and chin surgery!


Hello,
I am here already from Now till Mid March. My Kakao: PrettyDiva. If you want to meet up.


----------



## Prettydiva

ughouly said:


> I will be there March 3-20. If you are still in Korea, I am down to meet. Although I'll most likely be recovering which is fine lol


Hello,
I am here now till March 13. Will love to meet too. What is your Kakao? Mine is PrettyDiva


----------



## Prettydiva

ughouly said:


> Hi Hillary, I too will be going alone in March. I've been in contact with two others going around the same time so hopefully we can arrange something. PM me your kakao ID and hopefully we can all make the experience a bit better for those going alone


Hello,
I am here already and will stay till mid March. I come alone and I am in for meeting too. Would be better experience.


----------



## Prettydiva

red_banana said:


> I am going most likely in March 2019 for revision rhino. PM me if you want to link up


Hi Red_banana,
You will come around when in March? I am already here. Would be nice to meet up


----------



## ughouly

Prettydiva said:


> Hello,
> I am here now till March 13. Will love to meet too. What is your Kakao? Mine is PrettyDiva


Hi PrettyDiva,

I cannot find your kakao ID. Is there another way?


----------



## Prettydiva

ughouly said:


> Hi PrettyDiva,
> 
> I cannot find your kakao ID. Is there another way?


Hello,
Please try again. It should work now.
Same Kakao ID: PrettyDiva
I can add you too. What is your iD?


----------



## ughouly

Prettydiva said:


> Hello,
> Please try again. It should work now.
> Same Kakao ID: PrettyDiva
> I can add you too. What is your iD?


It is T.T with a picture of a bear. But idk if you are able to find. I've had other people not be able to find me. PM me, maybe we can use another app


----------



## Prettydiva

ughouly said:


> It is T.T with a picture of a bear. But idk if you are able to find. I've had other people not be able to find me. PM me, maybe we can use another app


Could you try to add my Kakao ID again? Does it work this time? It should now as I did some setup. If you can add me then ping me there on Kakao. If not, maybe we can do Whatsapp.


----------



## Nikiaus

Hi I’m looking at having face surgery in Korea I can’t find this group on Kakao can someone add me by any chance? 


Daffycakes said:


> Seems like there's quite a few people going in March/April 2019 so I made a chat on Kakao : https://open.kakao.com/o/gDJnAN5


I’m


----------



## alistocat

Rachelliew said:


> Will you consider early June?


Hi! I’m going around end of May or early June  if you want to add me on kakao my id is Tuckermapocker


----------



## alistocat

I am going alone in May, if anyone wants to meet-up or share a room to support each other it would be great my kakao id is Tuckermapocker


----------



## EllenSeoul18

I will be going 5/20! I most likely won’t be getting surgery this time, but would love to hangout with anyone in the area to shop or eat


----------



## SarangSky

Hi. I will also be in Korea from 8th until 28th March. PM me too for meet up. KakaoTalk ID: SarangSky


----------



## ughouly

SarangSky said:


> Hi. I will also be in Korea from 8th until 28th March. PM me too for meet up. KakaoTalk ID: SarangSky


hello, i added you on kakao. im there from March 3-20. i think a few of us have overlapping days, i will set up a group chat so we can all meet up


----------



## Ezwl

I am unable to join the group chat. Guess is full. How much you paid for the surgery. 


Liv Florence said:


> I am from Singapore too!
> 
> I went to view for my PS. For eyes, I will recommend Dr Kim. He is really good.
> 
> There is a groupchat for View plastic surgery where girls who have been there and are currently there now
> 
> https://open.kakao.com/o/gwkNMb3


 yo


Liv Florence said:


> I am from Singapore too!
> 
> I went to view for my PS. For eyes, I will recommend Dr Kim. He is really good.
> 
> There is a groupchat for View plastic surgery where girls who have been there and are currently there now
> 
> https://open.kakao.com/o/gwkNMb3


----------



## Yuxin

Hi everyone, have officially booked my flights and confirmed to be there for 28th April to 8th May. If anyone is around then feel free to message on Kakao, Id is Yuxicox


----------



## starlight91

ughouly said:


> I will be there March 3-20. If you are still in Korea, I am down to meet. Although I'll most likely be recovering which is fine lol





Prettydiva said:


> I am in Seoul now. i stay here from now till March 13. I come alone so would be great to meet up with someone. Ping me or my kakao talk PrettyDiva.



I'm here right now til March 13. I came alone so Iwould like to meet up too  I just did epi this time so I should recovery within a week or so.


----------



## SoNg32

Hi All! I will be in Gangnam from 5/20-28. I've been putting together a list of clinics for nose revision (silicon bridge, cartilage tip, and alar reduction). The average quotation I've gotten has been around 9900000 KRW. Seems like that would be the case no matter where I got a consult since I'm a foreigner. 

It seems like common practice for clinics to 'bargain' the procedure, which to me kind of raises a few questions. It makes me question the skills of the clinic if they're willing to drop 30% of the price after some haggling. Banobagi quoted me a range between 6-9900000 KRW depending on the consult. They even mentioned in the email they would quote me a price after F2F and then I can haggle. 

GNG gave me this quotation: 
Alar reduction is 1million KRW and that would be added on to the initial price.
The initial prices are the following: Silicon: 5.5m KRW, Donated Cartilage 6.5m KRW, Rib Cartilage 12m KRW. I took them off my list because their quote already set the amount over 12mKRW and those were just initial prices. 

JK gave me a more straightforward estimate of 9900000 KRW and also a breakdown of what the surgery and post-op package would cover. They seem pretty confident in their skills in that they don't bargain or negotiate the prices. Either you want the procedure or not and the price adjusts according to what you do or don't get done. I liked this but when I tried to look for reviews of ANYONE who had procedures done there I did not find much online. How could there be so little reviews for such a renowned clinic? 

Has anyone been to Seoul for revision rhino and can recommend any other clinics for me to add to my consult list? I'm also considering Dream. Still waiting on an online consult reply from them.


----------



## wangsfastfood

renrenren1 said:


> I'm going in mid-May 2019 for fat grafting, my first time getting surgery. Is anyone else going then as well?



I'm going May 20th to Banobagi for FC!


----------



## shersy

Hi,
I'm Shermaine from Singapore.. Planning to go alone this yr.. Possible to add me into the kakao group? 

My id: shersy


----------



## tinklebell11

lululu1346 said:


> The Kakao chat room(Surgeries in Mar/Apr) is currently full -->https://open.kakao.com/o/gDJnAN5
> Anybody wants to join from May~Dec 2019 join here! https://open.kakao.com/o/gcXtKOfb
> Gonna do rhino and facial contouring!


hmm.. unable to locate chatroom -.-


----------



## luckyxo

Mewdesu said:


> Hei. I am going early July! I think also i will pick Namu. I cannot wait anymore also lol.
> You wanna go together?


I’m planning to go in july too! Can I join lol
im 23 years old and im from canada  
planning to do revision double eyelid and vline


----------



## honii

is anyone going in june?


----------



## alistocat

honii said:


> is anyone going in june?


Ill be therefor most of june  my kakao id is Tuckermapocker


----------



## SLibra

I'm from SG and planning to do FC/zygoma/double eyelids in possibly Korea in around May to June. I'm considering Banobagi and a few others currently. Feel free to dm me!


----------



## Phoebe Tran

I am going to Seoul from 26 April to 6 May. Hope to have someone to buddy up!!! My Kakao ID is Fiatran


----------



## honeybunny99

I'm planning to go in early September and am still deciding on a clinic for rhino and double eyelid! Probably going alone so happy to link up with anyone going at the same time then!


----------



## Jasminepham21803

Phoebe Tran said:


> I am going to Seoul from 26 April to 6 May. Hope to have someone to buddy up!!! My Kakao ID is Fiatran


I'm going in April 27 and will go to Regen


----------



## Mewdesu

luckyxo said:


> I’m planning to go in july too! Can I join lol
> im 23 years old and im from canada
> planning to do revision double eyelid and vline


Kakao talk me my id is mewdesu


----------



## deedee_

renrenren1 said:


> I'm going in mid-May 2019 for fat grafting, my first time getting surgery. Is anyone else going then as well?


I'm planning on going mid-May as well for rhinoplasty!


----------



## deedee_

If anyone is in SK in May 17th-30th, let me know! We can meet  
I'm deciding between GNG and Banobagi for rhinoplasty


----------



## alistocat

deedee_ said:


> If anyone is in SK in May 17th-30th, let me know! We can meet
> I'm deciding between GNG and Banobagi for rhinoplasty


I’m there from may 21 to mid june  my kakao id is Tuckermapocker


----------



## Jasminepham21803

SLibra said:


> I'm from SG and planning to do FC/zygoma/double eyelids in possibly Korea in around May to June. I'm considering Banobagi and a few others currently. Feel free to dm me!


I'm going in April 27, don't know which clinic to pick, I only do Zygoma.


----------



## Jasminepham21803

Phoebe Tran said:


> I am going to Seoul from 26 April to 6 May. Hope to have someone to buddy up!!! My Kakao ID is Fiatran


Hey, you go the same time I do, I can't find your kakao though


----------



## SLibra

Jasminepham21803 said:


> I'm going in April 27, don't know which clinic to pick, I only do Zygoma.


Have you thought about going through an agent? Although.. I've a hard time trusting agencies, since I've read many negative reviews about them. I'm trying to find smaller clinics, which are highly preferred by Koreans. Do you have any luck in finding?


----------



## YasminGH

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


Hi ... i’m going September 2019 too... where are you going?


----------



## Jasminepham21803

SLibra said:


> Have you thought about going through an agent? Although.. I've a hard time trusting agencies, since I've read many negative reviews about them. I'm trying to find smaller clinics, which are highly preferred by Koreans. Do you have any luck in finding?


I have not, so far though couple girls that are agent, I found that Dr Lee Sang Woo of DA, Dr Oh Myung June of Regen are really good. But DA quote me 8K USD for Zygoma.


----------



## Jasminepham21803

Ivydg said:


> I’m going in March 2019 for FC


Which clinic are you planning on going?


----------



## EllenSeoul18

wangsfastfood said:


> I'm going May 20th to Banobagi for FC!


@renrenren1 @wangsfastfood I will be in Seoul then too! I may get des revision and will visit either Banobagi or Me clinic for skincare.


----------



## deedee_

SoNg32 said:


> Hi All! I will be in Gangnam from 5/20-28. I've been putting together a list of clinics for nose revision (silicon bridge, cartilage tip, and alar reduction). The average quotation I've gotten has been around 9900000 KRW. Seems like that would be the case no matter where I got a consult since I'm a foreigner.
> 
> It seems like common practice for clinics to 'bargain' the procedure, which to me kind of raises a few questions. It makes me question the skills of the clinic if they're willing to drop 30% of the price after some haggling. Banobagi quoted me a range between 6-9900000 KRW depending on the consult. They even mentioned in the email they would quote me a price after F2F and then I can haggle.
> 
> GNG gave me this quotation:
> Alar reduction is 1million KRW and that would be added on to the initial price.
> The initial prices are the following: Silicon: 5.5m KRW, Donated Cartilage 6.5m KRW, Rib Cartilage 12m KRW. I took them off my list because their quote already set the amount over 12mKRW and those were just initial prices.
> 
> JK gave me a more straightforward estimate of 9900000 KRW and also a breakdown of what the surgery and post-op package would cover. They seem pretty confident in their skills in that they don't bargain or negotiate the prices. Either you want the procedure or not and the price adjusts according to what you do or don't get done. I liked this but when I tried to look for reviews of ANYONE who had procedures done there I did not find much online. How could there be so little reviews for such a renowned clinic?
> 
> Has anyone been to Seoul for revision rhino and can recommend any other clinics for me to add to my consult list? I'm also considering Dream. Still waiting on an online consult reply from them.




I’ll be in Gangnam area between May 15-31 for rhino + fc. 

Feel free to message me


----------



## SLibra

Hi! I'll be in Seoul to do FC and DES from May 20th to June 4th. Let's meet up if you're there during this period. Feel free to message me!


----------



## Jasminepham21803

SLibra said:


> Hi! I'll be in Seoul to do FC and DES from May 20th to June 4th. Let's meet up if you're there during this period. Feel free to message me!


Which clinic you decided on?


----------



## SLibra

Jasminepham21803 said:


> Which clinic you decided on?


Will be going for consultations at Cooki, View, Uvom (still waiting for reply) and TFD. TFD is my first choice for FC. I'm still deciding on which clinic to do DES at.


----------



## SLibra

Is there a kkt or Line chat group to join for those who are going for PS in Korea this year? I'll be going alone and hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## deedee_

SLibra said:


> Is there a kkt or Line chat group to join for those who are going for PS in Korea this year? I'll be going alone and hope to meet some of you there.



Let’s create one for May!


----------



## SLibra

deedee_ said:


> Let’s create one for May!


We totally should! I'm nervous about doing cosmetic surgery alone in Korea.


----------



## alh398166511

I’ll be in Seoul April 28 - May 11! Would love to connect with somebody to help with the journey


----------



## ralphiex

I will be in Seoul in probably the 1st week of Sept 2019 (around 1-10Sept). DM me if you would like to share accommodation or hang out!


----------



## avshark

sleepymilk said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of going to Seoul in December 2019 for genioplasty and possible revision rhinoplasty. If anyone is going around that time and support each other etc please DM me!


hi. im planning to there too october to december for genioplasty and 2 jaw surgery.


----------



## avshark

ralphiex said:


> I will be in Seoul in probably the 1st week of Sept 2019 (around 1-10Sept). DM me if you would like to share accommodation or hang out!





YasminGH said:


> Hi ... i’m going September 2019 too... where are you going?


hi girls im going sept to dec also for double jaw surgery . im going to gangnam face dental clinic


----------



## honeybunny99

avshark said:


> hi girls im going sept to dec also for double jaw surgery . im going to gangnam face dental clinic



Hey I'm also going in Sept! Feel free to message me


----------



## Kyrgyz

Hey girls!
I'm going to Seoul 15th May for 2 weeks for DES. Would love to meet someone going for the same dates!


----------



## SOoWi

Anyone going December 2019? (Dec. 13 to 28).


----------



## Sara88

alh398166511 said:


> I’ll be in Seoul April 28 - May 11! Would love to connect with somebody to help with the journey


I’m there May 2nd-May 7th. What are you having done?


----------



## alh398166511

Sara88 said:


> I’m there May 2nd-May 7th. What are you having done?



Rhino and des


----------



## alh398166511

Sara88 said:


> I’m there May 2nd-May 7th. What are you having done?



Hbu??


----------



## Phoebe Tran

alh398166511 said:


> I’ll be in Seoul April 28 - May 11! Would love to connect with somebody to help with the journey


Hey, i'll be in Seoul from April 26 to May 6. Can I have your kakao ID or something elso, we can talk


----------



## alh398166511

Phoebe Tran said:


> Hey, i'll be in Seoul from April 26 to May 6. Can I have your kakao ID or something elso, we can talk



For sure Phoebe!! it’s aliceyh


----------



## Phoebe Tran

Jasminepham21803 said:


> Hey, you go the same time I do, I can't find your kakao though


Hi Jasmine, what's your Kakao ID?


----------



## Kdj217

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


Just did DES from id hospital a week ago!


----------



## nikkigirl

Kyrgyz said:


> Hey girls!
> I'm going to Seoul 15th May for 2 weeks for DES. Would love to meet someone going for the same dates!


Which clinic are you going to?


----------



## Kyrgyz

nikkigirl said:


> Which clinic are you going to?


I'm still researching, but probably the ones that are popular here, like opera and mvp. But also now trying to look for smaller ones too.


----------



## Hani [V]

renrenren1 said:


> I'm going in mid-May 2019 for fat grafting, my first time getting surgery. Is anyone else going then as well?


I'm going on mid may too for my DES. Which clinic are you going? We can chat in kakao if you want, my id is xhanievx


----------



## Hani [V]

Daffycakes said:


> I'll be going March - April 2019. Planning to visit DA plastic surgery, Namu and Marble if anyone wants to sync up! I'm staying at an airbnb very close to all 3.


Hi, do you mind sharing your result with namu. I'm considering them for my des


----------



## bisousx

I’ll be in Seoul for a touchup at VIP this week (April 1). DM me if anyone else will be at VIP or in the area


----------



## sunnyaugust

Hi! I am going to korean late july for des. If anyone is going around that time
Please pm me. It would be good to have companionship


----------



## Minmin9528

I’m gonna go bk hospital for a thigh liposuction surgery, so excited! Can’t wait to see the results. I’ve been wanting to get this done for so Long. Had a really good eyebag removal surgery there the last time . Anyone can share their lipo experiences ?


----------



## LuLu81

I am going in two weeks! =) I will be in Seoul from Apr 23-May 14. If anyone else will be there around that time, I would love to meet up. Although I speak Korean, I grew up in the US so I don't have many friends out there. Feel free to private message me.


----------



## SilkSpectre

I do believe there should be a kakao group, girls support there each other and meet in Korea...


----------



## Hellogirly

Please girls message me if anyone is traveling from oc/LAX to Korea by the end of this year!!! I’m planning for face-to-face consultations and have never been in an airport alone b4


----------



## LucieL

Ivydg said:


> I’m going in March 2019 for FC


how did you go? I'm planning to go this June?


----------



## LucieL

Danbam said:


> I’m going around June 20th or so, have a couple clinics in mind, if anyone else is going around that time, pm me or reply!


I'm planning to go this June as well. Have you got a clinic in mind?


----------



## LucieL

hannailin said:


> I m plannin end of 2018 for nose


How did you go?


----------



## LucieL

SLibra said:


> Have you thought about going through an agent? Although.. I've a hard time trusting agencies, since I've read many negative reviews about them. I'm trying to find smaller clinics, which are highly preferred by Koreans. Do you have any luck in finding?


Hey I'm from SG planning to go in June as well for nose revision


----------



## LucieL

SoNg32 said:


> Hi All! I will be in Gangnam from 5/20-28. I've been putting together a list of clinics for nose revision (silicon bridge, cartilage tip, and alar reduction). The average quotation I've gotten has been around 9900000 KRW. Seems like that would be the case no matter where I got a consult since I'm a foreigner.
> 
> It seems like common practice for clinics to 'bargain' the procedure, which to me kind of raises a few questions. It makes me question the skills of the clinic if they're willing to drop 30% of the price after some haggling. Banobagi quoted me a range between 6-9900000 KRW depending on the consult. They even mentioned in the email they would quote me a price after F2F and then I can haggle.
> 
> GNG gave me this quotation:
> Alar reduction is 1million KRW and that would be added on to the initial price.
> The initial prices are the following: Silicon: 5.5m KRW, Donated Cartilage 6.5m KRW, Rib Cartilage 12m KRW. I took them off my list because their quote already set the amount over 12mKRW and those were just initial prices.
> 
> JK gave me a more straightforward estimate of 9900000 KRW and also a breakdown of what the surgery and post-op package would cover. They seem pretty confident in their skills in that they don't bargain or negotiate the prices. Either you want the procedure or not and the price adjusts according to what you do or don't get done. I liked this but when I tried to look for reviews of ANYONE who had procedures done there I did not find much online. How could there be so little reviews for such a renowned clinic?
> 
> Has anyone been to Seoul for revision rhino and can recommend any other clinics for me to add to my consult list? I'm also considering Dream. Still waiting on an online consult reply from them.


Similar case!!!! I'm going in early June. Have you heard of Wonji?? they gave me fair price


----------



## LucieL

Hi girls 
Has anyone heard of Wonji? I'm planning to go this June for 3rd revision of my nose.


----------



## kimchu23

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


I am going in June.


----------



## LucieL

kimchu23 said:


> I am going in June.


Im going in June as well. Where r u going from? Deciding which clinic yet?


----------



## Minmin9528

Following up on my post lipo surgery review. I can actually walk the very next day and felt that the surgery is very well done ! I Managed to have some shopping time with my travelling buddy the next day at myeongdong without much difficulty and we walked around like 5 hours. I could eat normally as well, not much discomfort . I had custom made compression garments the day of the surgery which I was pretty impressed as the lady made measurements of the different parts of the thighs . Not garments where they are already ready made.  On the 3rd day , I had my first post treatment, my bandages were removed and my stitches were santitised and cleaned properly before I change into the compression garments I’ve custom made. I was surprised there were no messy or bloody dressings and bruises were very minimal. Overall I’m very satisfied. I’m really looking forward to the results 2 months later after I’m totally off the compression garments !


----------



## Minmin9528

SoNg32 said:


> Hi All! I will be in Gangnam from 5/20-28. I've been putting together a list of clinics for nose revision (silicon bridge, cartilage tip, and alar reduction). The average quotation I've gotten has been around 9900000 KRW. Seems like that would be the case no matter where I got a consult since I'm a foreigner.
> 
> It seems like common practice for clinics to 'bargain' the procedure, which to me kind of raises a few questions. It makes me question the skills of the clinic if they're willing to drop 30% of the price after some haggling. Banobagi quoted me a range between 6-9900000 KRW depending on the consult. They even mentioned in the email they would quote me a price after F2F and then I can haggle.
> 
> GNG gave me this quotation:
> Alar reduction is 1million KRW and that would be added on to the initial price.
> The initial prices are the following: Silicon: 5.5m KRW, Donated Cartilage 6.5m KRW, Rib Cartilage 12m KRW. I took them off my list because their quote already set the amount over 12mKRW and those were just initial prices.
> 
> JK gave me a more straightforward estimate of 9900000 KRW and also a breakdown of what the surgery and post-op package would cover. They seem pretty confident in their skills in that they don't bargain or negotiate the prices. Either you want the procedure or not and the price adjusts according to what you do or don't get done. I liked this but when I tried to look for reviews of ANYONE who had procedures done there I did not find much online. How could there be so little reviews for such a renowned clinic?
> 
> Has anyone been to Seoul for revision rhino and can recommend any other clinics for me to add to my consult list? I'm also considering Dream. Still waiting on an online consult reply from them.


I heard item and bk hospital are good in nose surgeries. Planning to do my 3rd revision as well. Item quoted me 5.5mil krw and Bk quoted $6k usd. Both hospitals I went with my Korean bff, and kind got local prices the 3 procedures you mentioned


----------



## kimchu23

LucieL said:


> Im going in June as well. Where r u going from? Deciding which clinic yet?


I am from the states. So far, wannabe, banobagi, uvom, and fromb... too many to choose from. Scarey. Are you on kakaotalk?


----------



## sunshine4u

Rachelliew said:


> Will you consider early June?


I'm from FL and I'll be headed to gangnam Korea 18 Apr- May. Planning on rhino and liposuction debating the vline. Honestly, don't want to do it alone. I asked DFK, but after reading all the post still nervous about  shadow doctors etc.


----------



## Setgo

Hey guys, I am going in June, anyone else?


----------



## EllenSeoul18

Hey! Is there a kakao for people going in May? Please add me! I may get revision des, or just going for skincare.
Kakao is EllenSeoul18


----------



## EllenSeoul18

EllenSeoul18 said:


> Hey! Is there a kakao for people going in May? Please add me! I may get revision des, or just going for skincare.
> Kakao is EllenSeoul18


Sorry, my Kakao ID is EllenSeoul2018


----------



## EllenSeoul18

EllenSeoul18 said:


> Sorry, my Kakao ID is EllenSeoul2018


Forgot to add: I’ll be in Seoul 5/20-/24! I keep changing my dates, but I will definitely be available to meet up to eat or shop then!


----------



## EllenSeoul18

SLibra said:


> We totally should! I'm nervous about doing cosmetic surgery alone in Korea.


Please add me in this if you do create one! This will be my second time going to Seoul.
ID: EllenSeoul2018


----------



## Keneta

bimlili said:


> I'm going around early June. Anyone else?


Hi u can pm me in kakao me also going around those date my id : williskeneta


----------



## Sara88

Anyone going in early May? I’m there from the 1st-7th.


----------



## Waifuu

Hey guys,
I'm Korean (but I dont live in Korea so I dont know anything about it) and I'm planning to be in Korea from may 30th to June 3rd around gangnam and get some plastic surgery done. Im looking for someone to go explore together and eat good food. I speak good Korean but dont expect me to know everything lol but I could probably help you a lot on plastic surgery places since I've done quite a bit of research on the Korean plastic surgery review app. Do let me know your kakaotalk.


----------



## roundfacegirl

i'm planning to go to korea this summer to do fat graft 
I will post exact date later


----------



## Mary Wang

Hellogirly said:


> Please girls message me if anyone is traveling from oc/LAX to Korea by the end of this year!!! I’m planning for face-to-face consultations and have never been in an airport alone b4


I'll be in Korea by last week of September.


----------



## Hellogirly

Mary Wang said:


> I'll be in Korea by last week of September.


Are you flying from LAX?


----------



## Setgo

Waifuu said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm Korean (but I dont live in Korea so I dont know anything about it) and I'm planning to be in Korea from may 30th to June 3rd around gangnam and get some plastic surgery done. Im looking for someone to go explore together and eat good food. I speak good Korean but dont expect me to know everything lol but I could probably help you a lot on plastic surgery places since I've done quite a bit of research on the Korean plastic surgery review app. Do let me know your kakaotalk.


Hi, may u let me know the app name? Thanks!


----------



## Mary Wang

Hellogirly said:


> Are you flying from LAX?


From Francisco.


----------



## greentea423

Flying into Seoul on May 19th! Kakao ID is the same as my username if anyone wants to connect


----------



## Aka1802

Setgo said:


> Hey guys, I am going in June, anyone else?


I am going in mid June! How about you?


----------



## bimlili

hannailin said:


> I m plannin end of 2018 for nose



December?


----------



## bimlili

SOoWi said:


> December 2019, anyone?



Meeeeee! I’m going in mid december  add my kakao and let’s talk! My id is bimlili


----------



## bimlili

yongyongx said:


> I'm planning on going December 2019 for FC!



When in december?


----------



## bimlili

rainydaymai said:


> I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message.
> 
> Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.



I’m going mid December  add my kakao! My id is bimlili


----------



## bimlili

sleepymilk said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of going to Seoul in December 2019 for genioplasty and possible revision rhinoplasty. If anyone is going around that time and support each other etc please DM me!



Me~! Add my kakao! My id is bimlili


----------



## bimlili

SOoWi said:


> Anyone going December 2019? (Dec. 13 to 28).



Me!!! Add my kakao  my id is bimlili


----------



## Setgo

Aka1802 said:


> I am going in mid June! How about you?


Coming in the middle, but having a rev closer to the end of June, how long are you planning to stay?


----------



## Mewdesu

Anyone going at the very beggining of July?


----------



## Aka1802

Setgo said:


> Coming in the middle, but having a rev closer to the end of June, how long are you planning to stay?



I'm not staying very long, I'll come back to my country the 11th of July


----------



## tayyyk90

going june till july! anyone going then?


----------



## Mewdesu

tayyyk90 said:


> going june till july! anyone going then?


Mind to add me? my kakao is mewdesu


----------



## PoppyPot

Waifuu said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm Korean (but I dont live in Korea so I dont know anything about it) and I'm planning to be in Korea from may 30th to June 3rd around gangnam and get some plastic surgery done. Im looking for someone to go explore together and eat good food. I speak good Korean but dont expect me to know everything lol but I could probably help you a lot on plastic surgery places since I've done quite a bit of research on the Korean plastic surgery review app. Do let me know your kakaotalk.



Which Clinics your looking into?
Im also going end of MAy to seoul
considering between VIEW and JK clinic,


----------



## PoppyPot

EllenSeoul18 said:


> Hey! Is there a kakao for people going in May? Please add me! I may get revision des, or just going for skincare.
> Kakao is EllenSeoul18


Which Clinic for Revision DES???
Im looking into VIEW or JK, 
also doing Revision DES with ptosis correction


----------



## Setgo

tayyyk90 said:


> going june till july! anyone going then?


Gonna be there from middle of June till August at least


----------



## Setgo

Aka1802 said:


> I'm not staying very long, I'll come back to my country the 11th of July


We should hang out while recovering then


----------



## Mewdesu

Setgo said:


> Gonna be there from middle of June till August at least


I will be there as well  lets meet up


----------



## Setgo

Mewdesu said:


> I will be there as well  lets meet up


Great!


----------



## peachsoda

Would love to join a group for anyone going in September/October!


----------



## Jamietan123

I’m going JK this june


----------



## Jamietan123

Hi guys , i have a procedure that quoted 20k .I was wondering if I were to carry cash to korea I have to declare my money if over 8 million won. But what will happen if I declare? Will I need to do a lot of paper work? Because my procedure is the next day and I’m afraid If I withdraw from atm it might not work. And I don’t own a credit card. So can someone please tell me if carrying 20k cash is illegal? I’m doing this june


----------



## honeybunny99

peachsoda said:


> Would love to join a group for anyone going in September/October!


I'm also going mid Sept to early oct!! )


----------



## yumekocreamy

Me too if all going smoothly, i'll going in september 

Can i ask you guys which clinic are you going to for a f2f


----------



## Minmin9528

It’s a month since I did my thigh lipo surgery with bk and I must say I am very impressed with the results . First my thighs are way way smaller , thinner than I’ve expected. I’ve finally achieved what I’ve always wanted to look or my giant thighs! Mostly importantly I felt the shape was nicely done with no ugly waves like how some other horror stories. All in all both thumbs up for my lipo and I will definitely be back for my tummy lipo!


----------



## Valar03

I’m going to Korea on 26th of May. Would like to hang out while recovering


----------



## jellleee

Hi everyone! I just booked my flight and will be traveling to Seoul 5/18 - 5/31!! I'm thinking about renting an airbnb for at least the first week to be close to the clinics and then staying with family the second week. Let me know if anyone would like to share a room, go out and explore, keep each other company during recovery or go get korean food together! My kakao ID is jennylee4188!


----------



## Aka1802

Setgo said:


> We should hang out while recovering then


Yeah I'd love it! Do you have any social media where we could talk to eachother? ‍ (but if you prefer I can dm you here ^^)


----------



## TSoe

Hi, I will be going to SK in Aug to have Rhinoplasty, Zygoma reduction and Fat Grafting at *Cinderella clinic*.
Is there anyone having surgery at Cinderella Clinic? I am wondering how much they quote you. 
They quoted me 18.1mil KRW for all 3 surgeries including discount.


----------



## blingblink

Hi I’m planning to do revision des at Semi end of May. Anyone in Seoul during June doing surgery too?


----------



## alistocat

blingblink said:


> Hi I’m planning to do revision des at Semi end of May. Anyone in Seoul during June doing surgery too?


I'm having surgery this week and I'll be there until mid june  My kakao id is Tuckermapocker


----------



## alistocat

tayyyk90 said:


> going june till july! anyone going then?


Ill be there for at least half of the month of June


----------



## alistocat

Valar03 said:


> I’m going to Korea on 26th of May. Would like to hang out while recovering


Im having surgery on the 24th  My kakao id is Tuckermapocker if you want to meet up


----------



## blingblink

Tuckermapocker said:


> I'm having surgery this week and I'll be there until mid june  My kakao id is Tuckermapocker



Hi my surgery is on the 31st May. I will be staying near Apgujeong Station, and then after my stitches remove i'm planning to stay near Sinsa Station. Where will you be staying?


----------



## jklover

I would like some new friends to hang out here in Seoul too. I just got my ptosis correction done last week and i will be staying here another week. If anyone interested please let me know[emoji6]


----------



## alistocat

Waifuu said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm Korean (but I dont live in Korea so I dont know anything about it) and I'm planning to be in Korea from may 30th to June 3rd around gangnam and get some plastic surgery done. Im looking for someone to go explore together and eat good food. I speak good Korean but dont expect me to know everything lol but I could probably help you a lot on plastic surgery places since I've done quite a bit of research





blingblink said:


> Hi my surgery is on the 31st May. I will be staying near Apgujeong Station, and then after my stitches remove i'm planning to stay near Sinsa Station. Where will you be staying?


I'm 5 min walk from Sinsa station


----------



## blastice

Anyone going in early Aug this year?


----------



## tomie

I'm going from June 14-25 would be happy to meet up with anyone going around the same time


----------



## cleanderella

peachsoda said:


> Would love to join a group for anyone going in September/October!



Me too! Appreciate if you could let me know if there is a group that you know of. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lunarain

SOoWi said:


> December 2019, anyone?


I'm thinking about it as Dec is the slowest time at work for me. But I'm new at this and still researching. God, it's exhausting! Do you have a specific date in mind?


----------



## lunarain

biakk91 said:


> Hi girls, I’m planning to go first week march for fat grafting. I’ll be travelling alone - please message me if anyone else is going alone as well. Prefer some support and company (:


Hey which clinic did you go and how did it turn out? Please update. Thank you!


----------



## lunarain

rainydaymai said:


> I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message.
> 
> Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.


Hey, I'm planning my FG for Dec. New at this and still researching on clinics. Keep in touch? I'm in the US btw.


----------



## lunarain

sleepymilk said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of going to Seoul in December 2019 for genioplasty and possible revision rhinoplasty. If anyone is going around that time and support each other etc please DM me!


I'm planning a FG in Dec. Still researching on clinics. F from the US. How about you?


----------



## lunarain

Alexander R said:


> Dec 2019 jaw surgery and double eyelid~


I'm planning a FG in Dec. Still researching on clinics. F from the US. How about you?


----------



## Trishsul

I am here in Seoul until the beginning of June.. making a group for May- June PS (please add my kakao id trishsul!)


----------



## dionysusable

honeymilktea said:


> I will be going late September for 2 weeks. Any one else?


Planning to be there in September. Do you have a KaKao group for people visiting SK that month?


----------



## dionysusable

honeybunny99 said:


> I'm planning to go in early September and am still deciding on a clinic for rhino and double eyelid! Probably going alone so happy to link up with anyone going at the same time then!


Hello! I am planning to go there for the same thing! Do you know any groups on Kakao? Thanks!


----------



## dionysusable

YasminGH said:


> Hi ... i’m going September 2019 too... where are you going?


Hey! I am going to in Sep too! Do you know any Kakao groups? Thanks!


----------



## utcucduoi

peachsoda said:


> Would love to join a group for anyone going in September/October!


I’ll be going end of September and stay till middle of October. You can KakaoTalk me at ut691962.


----------



## utcucduoi

dionysusable said:


> Planning to be there in September. Do you have a KaKao group for people visiting SK that month?


I’ll be there end of September. My KakaoTalk ID is ut691962


----------



## Elle Vee

Danbam said:


> I’m going around June 20th or so, have a couple clinics in mind, if anyone else is going around that time, pm me or reply!


I’ll be there on 25th June by myself for rhinoplasty


----------



## Elle Vee

lala98 said:


> Heyy, I'm going in June 2019!


I’m there 25th June


----------



## Elle Vee

I’m heading to Korea on 25th June 2019 (no return date booked, depends what the surgeons say) for consultation and rhinoplasty at iD Hospital. I’m Vietnamese, born in Australia, currently living in Singapore, 32 yrs old.

I’ll be by myself and it would be great to share accommodation with another female 25-35 and we can heal together and give moral support if you want me to come to your consultations with you.

PM me if you’re keen x


----------



## Elle Vee

francoise_b said:


> Hi, I’m planning to go late June. Looking for people to go together


I’ll be there 25th june


----------



## Elle Vee

Setgo said:


> Hey guys, I am going in June, anyone else?


Me, on 25th June. Would love some company


----------



## cythr

Elle Vee said:


> I’m heading to Korea on 25th June 2019 (no return date booked, depends what the surgeons say) for consultation and rhinoplasty at iD Hospital. I’m Vietnamese, born in Australia, currently living in Singapore, 32 yrs old.
> 
> I’ll be by myself and it would be great to share accommodation with another female 25-35 and we can heal together and give moral support if you want me to come to your consultations with you.
> 
> PM me if you’re keen x



You might want to look at clinics other than iD as they aren't exactly known for delivering quality results or service.


----------



## Elle Vee

cythr said:


> You might want to look at clinics other than iD as they aren't exactly known for delivering quality results or service.


Lol omg, as I was reading all the crazy stuff about iD, I quickly cancelled my deposit transaction!! Thanks babe x


----------



## annamilky

I'm heading to Seoul in September-October for face contouring and breast surgery! ^^


----------



## nikkigirl

blingblink said:


> Hi I’m planning to do revision des at Semi end of May. Anyone in Seoul during June doing surgery too?


Im going to be there from 11-24 of June.


----------



## nikkigirl

Trishsul said:


> I am here in Seoul until the beginning of June.. making a group for May- June PS (please add my kakao id trishsul!)


How do i join that group?


----------



## nikkigirl

Hi everyone , I am going to be in Korea from 11th to 24 th of June. Im at my early 40s and would like to meet anyone interested, we might support each other during our stay in Korea.


----------



## nikkigirl

Setgo said:


> Hey guys, I am going in June, anyone else?


Hey there, i will be there from 11th of June.


----------



## Arah_ra

Hi guys, 

Im also planning on going in September! 

I'm still considering clinics but am thinking Answer Plastic Surgery for Thread lifting, chin implant and cheek fat grafting. 

Also considering getting lip bow surgery at Golden View. 

Not sure how updated this thread is. Anyone going in September for sure? Please let me know


----------



## SOoWi

lunarain said:


> I'm thinking about it as Dec is the slowest time at work for me. But I'm new at this and still researching. God, it's exhausting! Do you have a specific date in mind?



Around Dec 12-13. There are two other girls from purseforum going around this time too. What do you plan to get done?


----------



## Serenea

I plan on going early July for FFS by myself. I really want to do an in person consultation first but the clinics are already pressuring me to make a deposit. I'm worried I wont be able to secure a surgery date while I'm there since it's so short notice.


----------



## Hellogirly

Serenea said:


> I plan on going early July for FFS by myself. I really want to do an in person consultation first but the clinics are already pressuring me to make a deposit. I'm worried I wont be able to secure a surgery date while I'm there since it's so short notice.


I think you should have separate dates for your surgery and consultations. This way you don't have to rush anything! And you're never guaranteed an open slot in short notice. But if you're going for a clinic that isn't as popular, you may have a chance to do surgery same week.


----------



## kartika333

I’m going to seoul for surgery early october.


----------



## Hellogirly

Girls message me if anyone's going late November-ish


----------



## Kimtn

Anyone from Australia planning to go end of year? I am in my 20s & aiming for sometime from September to December. Would love to coordinate the trip with someone for moral support & potentially reducing taxi/airbnb costs! Leave me a message


----------



## TSoe

blastice said:


> Anyone going in early Aug this year?


Hi I am going there in Aug. Which hospital did u book? Or consulted with?


----------



## tarekkuma

TSoe said:


> Hi I am going there in Aug. Which hospital did u book? Or consulted with?


i'm also going in Aug! to View for Facial Contouring and possibly fat grafting


----------



## Juice_girl

October 2019? Anyone else planning a trip? I’m going for fat grafting.


----------



## TSoe

tarekkuma said:


> i'm also going in Aug! to View for Facial Contouring and possibly fat grafting


Oh nice! Are you going alone? How much did View quote you for the surgeries? Did u contact the clinic directly? 
Sorry with all the questions. This is my first time so I am abit nervous and don’t know which clinic is safe and all.


----------



## utcucduoi

kartika333 said:


> I’m going to seoul for surgery early october.


I'll be there late September for a consultation with VIP.  I scheduled the SMAS face/neck lifts for Monday September 30th and will be there until October 15th.  Here's my Kakao ID if you want to meet up ut691962


----------



## utcucduoi

Juice_girl said:


> October 2019? Anyone else planning a trip? I’m going for fat grafting.


I'll be there late September for a consultation with VIP. I scheduled the SMAS face/neck lifts for Monday September 30th and will be there until October 15th. Here's my Kakao ID if you want to meet up ut691962


----------



## morningbee

Mewdesu said:


> Hei. I am going early July! I think also i will pick Namu. I cannot wait anymore also lol.
> You wanna go together?




Hey! Come join us here. Girls going to sk in summer talks in this chat now https://open.kakao.com/o/gf7j8Lqb


----------



## tarekkuma

TSoe said:


> Oh nice! Are you going alone? How much did View quote you for the surgeries? Did u contact the clinic directly?
> Sorry with all the questions. This is my first time so I am abit nervous and don’t know which clinic is safe and all.


yep i'm  going alone! i originally was gonna go through docfinder, but after contacting view directly i decided to just go without an agent cuz its cheaper and docfinder doesnt really offer any services that view doesnt already have. They quoted me 12 mil for FC, 3.5 mil for full face fat graft + 1 mil for PRP but they said it's likely the price will be lower once they can see everything in my face to face consultation.


----------



## greentea423

december 2019 probably for vline and maybe fat grafting


----------



## dianaprice

I


Arah_ra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im also planning on going in September!
> 
> I'm still considering clinics but am thinking Answer Plastic Surgery for Thread lifting, chin implant and cheek fat grafting.
> 
> Also considering getting lip bow surgery at Golden View.
> 
> Not sure how updated this thread is. Anyone going in September for sure? Please let me know


Im going in September too from the 19th to the 26th!


----------



## dianaprice

Kimtn said:


> Anyone from Australia planning to go end of year? I am in my 20s & aiming for sometime from September to December. Would love to coordinate the trip with someone for moral support & potentially reducing taxi/airbnb costs! Leave me a message


Hey Kim, I’m coming from Perth, will be in Seoul from 19th to the 26th. Does that match your timing?


----------



## Phatgurl

Mewdesu said:


> Me! I’m going in July! Do you wanna keep in contact?


I’m going in July too. 
How do we dm in here?


----------



## Phatgurl

Mewdesu said:


> Anyone going in early July?


Me!!!


----------



## Phatgurl

Moorash said:


> I am for rhino and fc


I am going in July, but I don’t understand how to use this forum or dm people


----------



## Phatgurl

luckyxo said:


> I’m planning to go in july too! Can I join lol
> im 23 years old and im from canada
> planning to do revision double eyelid and vline


Me too!! How do we get in contact


----------



## Phatgurl

Kdj217 said:


> Just did DES from id hospital a week ago!


We should talk!!


----------



## Virgo3746!

Mewdesu said:


> Me! I’m going in July! Do you wanna keep in contact?


Hello Mewdesu
Just see your post, are you still plan to go to Seoul in July 2019 for PS, I will be there the last 2 weeks of July for facial contour, hope to contact and share experiences


----------



## Virgo3746!

Phatgurl said:


> Me too!! How do we get in contact


Hi Phatgurl
I planned to be in Korea last 2 weeks of July for facial contour, do you want to contact via this forum?


----------



## Virgo3746!

luckyxo said:


> I’m planning to go in july too! Can I join lol
> im 23 years old and im from canada
> planning to do revision double eyelid and vline


Hi Luckyxo
Do you mind if I add you in kakao (or you can add me-Lien Le), I will be there last 2 weeks of July for eye revision too


----------



## Virgo3746!

sunnyaugust said:


> Hi! I am going to korean late july for des. If anyone is going around that time
> Please pm me. It would be good to have companionship


I am there the last 2 weeks of July as well. Kakaotalk me at Lien Le


----------



## Murshroom

Virgo3746! said:


> I am there the last 2 weeks of July as well. Kakaotalk me at Lien Le


Hi,I tried to add you on Kakao but the ID is not found


----------



## Virgo3746!

Murshroom said:


> Hi,I tried to add you on Kakao but the ID is not found


Lien Le is my name on Kakao. I will try find you


----------



## Virgo3746!

Murshroom said:


> Hi,I tried to add you on Kakao but the ID is not found


What is your nick on Kakao?


----------



## Murshroom

Virgo3746! said:


> What is your nick on Kakao?


Mine is Lyla


----------



## Virgo3746!

Murshroom said:


> Mine is Lyla


I could not see Lyla. Did you see Lien Le, my pic on there too


----------



## Murshroom

Virgo3746! said:


> I could not see Lyla. Did you see Lien Le, my pic on there too


I don’t see Lien Le,do you have phone number there?I can add by phone number


----------



## Virgo3746!

Murshroom said:


> I don’t see Lien Le,do you have phone number there?I can add by phone number


623-523-3653


----------



## Murshroom

Virgo3746! said:


> 623-523-3653


Do you have the country code?


----------



## Virgo3746!

Murshroom said:


> Do you have the country code?


I think its 1


----------



## Virgo3746!

Virgo3746! said:


> I think its 1


Do you have viber?


Virgo3746! said:


> I think its 1





Murshroom said:


> I don’t see Lien Le,do you have phone number there?I can add by phone number


DO you have viber?


----------



## KattyM0601

Serenea said:


> I plan on going early July for FFS by myself. I really want to do an in person consultation first but the clinics are already pressuring me to make a deposit. I'm worried I wont be able to secure a surgery date while I'm there since it's so short notice.


Ah same here! I’m going in mid July for f2f consultation on FC and DES. Also worried if able to arrange surgery within 2 weeks + of stay in SK. ><


----------



## Virgo3746!

KattyM0601 said:


> Ah same here! I’m going in mid July for f2f consultation on FC and DES. Also worried if able to arrange surgery within 2 weeks + of stay in SK. ><


Hi Kathy and Serena
I am there at the same time (July 15-31), do you ladies want to create and discuss a July 2019 group on Kakaotalk? My nick is Lien Le


----------



## KattyM0601

Virgo3746! said:


> Hi Kathy and Serena
> I am there at the same time (July 15-31), do you ladies want to create and discuss a July 2019 group on Kakaotalk? My nick is Lien Le


I cannot seem to find your ID. Can you try add me KattyM0601 ? Thanks!


----------



## utcucduoi

tarekkuma said:


> yep i'm  going alone! i originally was gonna go through docfinder, but after contacting view directly i decided to just go without an agent cuz its cheaper and docfinder doesnt really offer any services that view doesnt already have. They quoted me 12 mil for FC, 3.5 mil for full face fat graft + 1 mil for PRP but they said it's likely the price will be lower once they can see everything in my face to face consultation.


Did you have to put a deposit down to secure an operation date?  They told me for a face and neck lifts I have to deposit $1k and reserve the date one month in advance because the procedure takes 4-5 hours.  I can't just "hop on the bed" the next day.


----------



## utcucduoi

Virgo3746! said:


> 623-523-3653


Lien are you from Arizona?


----------



## Virgo3746!

utcucduoi said:


> Lien are you from Arizona?


Yes, I live in phoenix


----------



## Virgo3746!

KattyM0601 said:


> I cannot seem to find your ID. Can you try add me KattyM0601 ? Thanks!


I look up on Kakaotalk and could not find you  Mine is Lien Le, have a picture as well


----------



## tarekkuma

utcucduoi said:


> Did you have to put a deposit down to secure an operation date?  They told me for a face and neck lifts I have to deposit $1k and reserve the date one month in advance because the procedure takes 4-5 hours.  I can't just "hop on the bed" the next day.


yes i put down a deposit to secure a surgery date. if you book enough time to wait a few days/weeks to get an appointment after consultation, you dont have to put down a deposit but i did it cuz i dont have that much time to just spend waiting around in korea lol


----------



## anitx

Anyone going in sept for surgery too?


----------



## utcucduoi

anitx said:


> might be going for revised DES.  is your dates fixed?


Actually, the more research and the more forums I'm on, the more confusion I get!  So I've decided that since I have only one face and I cannot risk the chance of it botched so I will spend an extra $2,000 to fly to Korea and do the face-to-face consultation with several clinics then decide.


----------



## Thile

Virgo3746! said:


> Hi Kathy and Serena
> I am there at the same time (July 15-31), do you ladies want to create and discuss a July 2019 group on Kakaotalk? My nick is Lien Le


Hi Lien Le,are you Vietnamese.I also plan to go to SK in July.It would be great to go with you there.


----------



## Virgo3746!

Thile said:


> Hi Lien Le,are you Vietnamese.I also plan to go to SK in July.It would be great to go with you there.


Hello Thile: It would be great if we could go to SK together in July. Do you have Kakaotalk? Mine on Kakaotalk is Lien Le (with a picture), or you could contact me via email: lienle2k5@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------



## Virgo3746!

Thile said:


> Hi Lien Le,are you Vietnamese.I also plan to go to SK in July.It would be great to go with you there.


Hello Thile. Yes I am Vietnamese, would be happy to contact with you for the SK trip for PS


----------



## Thile

Virgo3746! said:


> Hello Thile. Yes I am Vietnamese, would be happy to contact with you for the SK trip for PS


I could not find you on KKT Lien.Can you try add me by ID ThiLe1996


----------



## Virgo3746!

Thile said:


> I could not find you on KKT Lien.Can you try add me by ID ThiLe1996


I could not find you either. Kakaotalk make it very hard to find by name. Can you put in my ID +1 623-523-3653 or contact via Viber/Whatsapp (Lien le), lienle2k5@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------



## Virgo3746!

Thile said:


> I could not find you on KKT Lien.Can you try add me by ID ThiLe1996


Hi ThiLe
I just create a group chat on Kakaotalk, you could join at July 2019 PS in SK (with or without hashtag: July#2019#PS#SK)


----------



## Virgo3746!

Phatgurl said:


> I’m going in July too.
> How do we dm in here?


I just create: July 2019 PS in SK, if it is easier for us to join the group chat in Kakaotalk


----------



## Virgo3746!

KattyM0601 said:


> I cannot seem to find your ID. Can you try add me KattyM0601 ? Thanks!


Hi KattyM0601
Would you be able to join July 2019 PS in SK for Kakaotalk, we could chat in there, I hope it is easier than finding individual account


----------



## itsmarieeee

Phatgurl said:


> We should talk!!


How was it? can we post pictures here? I am going to ID too but for two jaw surgery


----------



## Phatgurl

Virgo3746! said:


> Hi KattyM0601
> Would you be able to join July 2019 PS in SK for Kakaotalk, we could chat in there, I hope it is easier than finding individual account


Can I join into this KakaoTalk


----------



## Phatgurl

Phatgurl said:


> Me too!! How do we get in contact


Hey find me on KakaoTalk 
Fambamham


----------



## SurgeryGalore

Hi guys, 
Im from the Uk and am planning on getting Rhinoplasty, Fat grafting, Facial contouring and maybe eye correction. 

Since its really hard finding a surgeon in the UK and available spaces, I have decided to give korea a shot. I chose to message clinics directly and have also been in contact with Docfinder korea. I dont really care about price but rather want to choose the best surgeons so they dont mess up my face 

DFK, gave me 4 clinics with are supposedly the best. Banobagi, ID, Cinderella and view. I've decided to choose between the first 3 but I have so much doubts. Cinderellas before and afters look really good but lots of reviews say they only treat Celebrities or Influencers with respect and treat anybody else like crap.

ID, is literally known for being the best. They're 'dramatic' before and afters and the doctors special skills really draw me in, especially with lots of youtube vlogs. lol

Banobagi is also really good but I dont like they're rhinoplasty before and afters. It seems like its the ideal korean nose, and the bridge is something that I dont like. 

I also found NANA's before and afters really nice, but am still weary about it. Anyone have recommednations for the best clinics.

I plan to get my surgery done straight away before uni starts, so want to go between early July to mid August.

Please add me to groups or just general chats about surgery. 
MY Kakao ID is surgerygalore18


----------



## Serenea

I'm going to be in Korea from July to August for my FFS. I have my surgery booked at ID already for the 8th but I have consultations lined up for other hospitals as well.

I'd be happy to meet up or chat with anyone that's going to be there so shoot me a PM


----------



## Purple_girl

I’m flying to Seoul for surgery in mid March 2020. But I had a face to face consultation with Banobagi just this end of May. Well I got quite a good deal from there I personally think.


----------



## Virgo3746!

Serenea said:


> I'm going to be in Korea from July to August for my FFS. I have my surgery booked at ID already for the 8th but I have consultations lined up for other hospitals as well.
> 
> I'd be happy to meet up or chat with anyone that's going to be there so shoot me a PM


I'm there the last 2 weeks of July, just line up consultation there, will be happy to meet up or chat


----------



## zhen79

Mid/end of July 2019 for fat grafting (haven't decided on the clinic though). Anyone? Even better if going for similar procedure as we could  have discussion. Still confused in choosing the clinic.


----------



## Virgo3746!

zhen79 said:


> Mid/end of July 2019 for fat grafting (haven't decided on the clinic though). Anyone? Even better if going for similar procedure as we could  have discussion. Still confused in choosing the clinic.


Hello Zhen, 
I'm there at the same time, still think about clinics, and fat graft is one of the procedure I am still consider. I had previous positive FG experience with Regen in 2013


----------



## zhen79

Hi Virgo3746,
Which doctor did you go to last time at Regen? Are you considering to go there as well? Btw any chat group you guys are joining currently? Saw your Kakao nick in previous post. Mind if I add? Or if there group chat will be good too. My nick is Fzhen.


----------



## PocahontasBaby

Soon. BA but still confuse which clinic. Banobagi or View? Is beautique korea or DFK are good?


----------



## Virgo3746!

zhen79 said:


> Hi Virgo3746,
> Which doctor did you go to last time at Regen? Are you considering to go there as well? Btw any chat group you guys are joining currently? Saw your Kakao nick in previous post. Mind if I add? Or if there group chat will be good too. My nick is Fzhen.


Yes you could add me in Kakao talk or join July 2019 PS in SK. I had FG with Dr. Song In Su (not sure if he still with Regen). Backin 2013, I have no ideas about look up reviews/join chat group or check other hospital. I just went in for consult and sold on before and after pic. They did FG on my forehead and temple areas, still look good after 6 years. He overfilled at that time, and said at least 30% will remain: they set realistic expectation for me. I will check Regen for this trip as well as Dream, MVP,...because also plan for DES, chin lipo and acculift


----------



## MissEmmo

Hi Guys, I'm booking a trip to Seoul for a FG and/or FL in August. I'll be there for the first 3 weeks of August. So far I see most people in this thread are going in June/July. I don't see a group for August yet. Maybe we should start a Kakao group chat as well (for August 2019) ?


----------



## utcucduoi

MissEmmo said:


> Hi Guys, I'm booking a trip to Seoul for a FG and/or FL in August. I'll be there for the first 3 weeks of August. So far I see most people in this thread are going in June/July. I don't see a group for August yet. Maybe we should start a Kakao group chat as well (for August 2019) ?


Join the Plastic Surgery Summer 2019 kakao group.  I'll be there August 20-22 for consultations only then I come back in October for the surgery.


----------



## itsmarieeee

itsmarieeee said:


> How was it? can we post pictures here? I am going to ID too but for two jaw surgery


Hello! I'm not sure I think we can, I remember seeing someone's picture here before. I am already here and I met my doctor yesterday! when are you planning to go? ahhhh I was soo nervous but my doctor was so nice I am really glad. I prayed so hard for this moment. lol


----------



## itsmarieeee

SurgeryGalore said:


> Hi guys,
> Im from the Uk and am planning on getting Rhinoplasty, Fat grafting, Facial contouring and maybe eye correction.
> 
> Since its really hard finding a surgeon in the UK and available spaces, I have decided to give korea a shot. I chose to message clinics directly and have also been in contact with Docfinder korea. I dont really care about price but rather want to choose the best surgeons so they dont mess up my face
> 
> DFK, gave me 4 clinics with are supposedly the best. Banobagi, ID, Cinderella and view. I've decided to choose between the first 3 but I have so much doubts. Cinderellas before and afters look really good but lots of reviews say they only treat Celebrities or Influencers with respect and treat anybody else like crap.
> 
> ID, is literally known for being the best. They're 'dramatic' before and afters and the doctors special skills really draw me in, especially with lots of youtube vlogs. lol
> 
> Banobagi is also really good but I dont like they're rhinoplasty before and afters. It seems like its the ideal korean nose, and the bridge is something that I dont like.
> 
> I also found NANA's before and afters really nice, but am still weary about it. Anyone have recommednations for the best clinics.
> 
> I plan to get my surgery done straight away before uni starts, so want to go between early July to mid August.
> 
> Please add me to groups or just general chats about surgery.
> MY Kakao ID is surgerygalore18




Hello!!! I got here two days ago and I felt the same way, to be honest. I chose the same clinics you chose and heard mixed reviews about all of them but after my consultation I really liked ID. after i met my doctor i trust him since I am doing two jaw surgery and i know they are known for that too.


----------



## Yukjeanlee

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


I am also considering having rhinoplasty in Korea too. Have you chosen a clinic yet?


----------



## MissEmmo

utcucduoi said:


> Join the Plastic Surgery Summer 2019 kakao group.  I'll be there August 20-22 for consultations only then I come back in October for the surgery.


Joined. Thanks a lot. We can chat there.
I'll be there until 8/25.


----------



## Yukjeanlee

I've always disliked my nose but not too keen on the idea of having surgery such as rhinoplasty on it! Does anyone know of any other option to higher the bridge and make the nose slightly slimmer by just having fat transfer ?


----------



## Virgo3746!

Yukjeanlee said:


> I've always disliked my nose but not too keen on the idea of having surgery such as rhinoplasty on it! Does anyone know of any other option to higher the bridge and make the nose slightly slimmer by just having fat transfer ?


Minimal invasive option would be Botox injection to nostril/alar base to make it look slimmer, and dermal filler (Restylane/Bellafill) on the bridge to make it higher.


----------



## Yukjeanlee

Virgo3746! said:


> Minimal invasive option would be Botox injection to nostril/alar base to make it look slimmer, and dermal filler (Restylane/Bellafill) on the bridge to make it higher.


----------



## Yukjeanlee

Thanks for that. Have you had anything like that done ? And is it painful?


----------



## Yukjeanlee

Thanks for that. Have you had anything like that done? And would it be painful?


----------



## Virgo3746!

Yukjeanlee said:


> Thanks for that. Have you had anything like that done? And would it be painful?


The Botox procedure is pretty quick, just a little pin prick. Restylane often come after BLT/numbing cream and usually painless. Look in your local area for medspa that offer those procedures


----------



## berrii

Hello! Been lurking this thread for a while, would love to have some more people on the same page to chat with and possibly meet up with during my journey. I plan on getting my nose and corrective eyelid surgery done along with breasts. Please feel free to add me on kakao @ berrii !


----------



## TSoe

SurgeryGalore said:


> Hi guys,
> Im from the Uk and am planning on getting Rhinoplasty, Fat grafting, Facial contouring and maybe eye correction.
> 
> Since its really hard finding a surgeon in the UK and available spaces, I have decided to give korea a shot. I chose to message clinics directly and have also been in contact with Docfinder korea. I dont really care about price but rather want to choose the best surgeons so they dont mess up my face
> 
> DFK, gave me 4 clinics with are supposedly the best. Banobagi, ID, Cinderella and view. I've decided to choose between the first 3 but I have so much doubts. Cinderellas before and afters look really good but lots of reviews say they only treat Celebrities or Influencers with respect and treat anybody else like crap.
> 
> ID, is literally known for being the best. They're 'dramatic' before and afters and the doctors special skills really draw me in, especially with lots of youtube vlogs. lol
> 
> Banobagi is also really good but I dont like they're rhinoplasty before and afters. It seems like its the ideal korean nose, and the bridge is something that I dont like.
> 
> I also found NANA's before and afters really nice, but am still weary about it. Anyone have recommednations for the best clinics.
> 
> I plan to get my surgery done straight away before uni starts, so want to go between early July to mid August.
> 
> Please add me to groups or just general chats about surgery.
> MY Kakao ID is surgerygalore18


Hey I am going to have surgery at Cinderella Clinic for zygoma reduction, Rhinoplasty and fat grafting.
I checked  Banobagi as well. I like their Facial Contouring but not Rhinoplasty. So i decided to go to Cinderella.
Pricewise, Banobagi is cheaper compared to Cinderella. 

Did you check out JW as well? JW is quite reputable but they dont do facial contouring. 
When are you going to Korea?


----------



## anitx

utcucduoi said:


> Did you have to put a deposit down to secure an operation date?  They told me for a face and neck lifts I have to deposit $1k and reserve the date one month in advance because the procedure takes 4-5 hours.  I can't just "hop on the bed" the next day.


wow 1 mil for PRP is too expensive.

I did PRP in seoul before it wasnt that expensive...


----------



## ABcindy

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


Also going in Sept. What clinc are you going to ? I'm thinking about OPERA for a blepharoplasty and possibly Genioplasty


----------



## Charlene22

I’m kinda excited and scared because I’m doing double eyelid surgery tomorrow in korea


----------



## bugtypetrainer

Hi guys. I am going to Korea this August. I did online consultation with ID hospital and they suggested:

Cheekbone reduction surgery and V-line surgery (Mandible angle reduction + Chin genioplasty)
Rhinoplasty
Dual Canthoplasty

I also reached out to Dream and KimHyeonSeok Clinic, sent them my photos, and am waiting for a reply now.

Also, with ID hospital I mentioned to them that I want a fat graft for my face, but they didn't mention anything about that in their reply, so I am assuming they don't think I need it? But that is weird because I feel I really need fat graft. Even more than cheekbone reduction surgery (which I never mentioned to them). Same goes for philtrum reduction. I mentioned that to them, but they didn't write anything about it in their recommendation for me. Maybe I am not a good candidate for it, because as you can see in my profile photo, my mouth is already open even in a neutral expression.

Does anybody know if this is too short of a time frame for me to get surgery? I am leaving for Taiwan on the 20th of this month, and from Taiwan I can go to Korea anytime, but want to do so early August. I have to be back by Canada in September 10th at the latest because my classes start on the 8th of September.


----------



## Charlene22

Just did my double eyelid in korea.


----------



## danni zhou

i'm going to korea 11/17-11/27. Anyone going around that time?


----------



## steventh

hi all, I'm going to be in Korea 08/12 - 08/21 for my deviated septum, anyone going around the same time? I'm in the Kakao group chat as well, feel free to hmu, would be great not having to go thru the surgery alone!


----------



## Farillyo

bugtypetrainer said:


> Hi guys. I am going to Korea this August. I did online consultation with ID hospital and they suggested:
> 
> Cheekbone reduction surgery and V-line surgery (Mandible angle reduction + Chin genioplasty)
> Rhinoplasty
> Dual Canthoplasty
> 
> I also reached out to Dream and KimHyeonSeok Clinic, sent them my photos, and am waiting for a reply now.
> 
> Also, with ID hospital I mentioned to them that I want a fat graft for my face, but they didn't mention anything about that in their reply, so I am assuming they don't think I need it? But that is weird because I feel I really need fat graft. Even more than cheekbone reduction surgery (which I never mentioned to them). Same goes for philtrum reduction. I mentioned that to them, but they didn't write anything about it in their recommendation for me. Maybe I am not a good candidate for it, because as you can see in my profile photo, my mouth is already open even in a neutral expression.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is too short of a time frame for me to get surgery? I am leaving for Taiwan on the 20th of this month, and from Taiwan I can go to Korea anytime, but want to do so early August. I have to be back by Canada in September 10th at the latest because my classes start on the 8th of September.


according to your profile pic, I think cheekbone reduction is actually the surgery that would your face look smoother. I’m into cheekbone reduction and so far ended up with 2 places the face dental and regen. I’ve seen lot of reviews on those 2 places, most probably will choose regen’s dr. Oh as results of his work are quite impressive and close to what I’m looking for. I got online consultation and planning to stay in Seoul only 10 days, they said it’d be fair enough for initial recovery and you’ll have around a month and it’s definitely not a short time frame.


----------



## cythr

bugtypetrainer said:


> Hi guys. I am going to Korea this August. I did online consultation with ID hospital and they suggested:
> 
> Cheekbone reduction surgery and V-line surgery (Mandible angle reduction + Chin genioplasty)
> Rhinoplasty
> Dual Canthoplasty
> 
> I also reached out to Dream and KimHyeonSeok Clinic, sent them my photos, and am waiting for a reply now.
> 
> Also, with ID hospital I mentioned to them that I want a fat graft for my face, but they didn't mention anything about that in their reply, so I am assuming they don't think I need it? But that is weird because I feel I really need fat graft. Even more than cheekbone reduction surgery (which I never mentioned to them). Same goes for philtrum reduction. I mentioned that to them, but they didn't write anything about it in their recommendation for me. Maybe I am not a good candidate for it, because as you can see in my profile photo, my mouth is already open even in a neutral expression.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is too short of a time frame for me to get surgery? I am leaving for Taiwan on the 20th of this month, and from Taiwan I can go to Korea anytime, but want to do so early August. I have to be back by Canada in September 10th at the latest because my classes start on the 8th of September.



From what I can see in your profile photo your upper teeth already show quite a bit when you open your mouth so you dont really need a philtrum reduction.


----------



## Idaaa123

Hi! Im new to this forum, but I have been planning my revision rhinoplasty for some time now. I have been in touch with surgeons in Europe and the US, but now Im looking to South Korea for a secondary rhinoplasty. I have been reading about kakao groups and would like to join on. How do I get added?


----------



## itsmarieeee

SurgeryGalore said:


> Hi guys,
> Im from the Uk and am planning on getting Rhinoplasty, Fat grafting, Facial contouring and maybe eye correction.
> 
> Since its really hard finding a surgeon in the UK and available spaces, I have decided to give korea a shot. I chose to message clinics directly and have also been in contact with Docfinder korea. I dont really care about price but rather want to choose the best surgeons so they dont mess up my face
> 
> DFK, gave me 4 clinics with are supposedly the best. Banobagi, ID, Cinderella and view. I've decided to choose between the first 3 but I have so much doubts. Cinderellas before and afters look really good but lots of reviews say they only treat Celebrities or Influencers with respect and treat anybody else like crap.
> 
> ID, is literally known for being the best. They're 'dramatic' before and afters and the doctors special skills really draw me in, especially with lots of youtube vlogs. lol
> 
> Banobagi is also really good but I dont like they're rhinoplasty before and afters. It seems like its the ideal korean nose, and the bridge is something that I dont like.
> 
> I also found NANA's before and afters really nice, but am still weary about it. Anyone have recommednations for the best clinics.
> 
> I plan to get my surgery done straight away before uni starts, so want to go between early July to mid August.
> 
> Please add me to groups or just general chats about surgery.
> MY Kakao ID is surgerygalore18



I had surgeries done at ID recently im actually still here in korea and my last appointment is tomorrow. I had two jaw surgery with vline and i got lip fillers! Honestly, hands down it was the best experience for me. from beginning to end I love their post op care so much and i love love my doctor. I was alone and this is my first time having surgery I stayed at the hospital for two days because of two jaw surgery and the nurses there really took care of me. I didn't feel alone. Good luck on your surgery journey!


----------



## Virgo3746!

zhen79 said:


> Hi Virgo3746,
> Which doctor did you go to last time at Regen? Are you considering to go there as well? Btw any chat group you guys are joining currently? Saw your Kakao nick in previous post. Mind if I add? Or if there group chat will be good too. My nick is Fzhen.


Hi Inda, this is Lien, I just lost my phone and could not contact you via kakao, could you email me: lienle2k5@yahoo.com, thanks


----------



## Virgo3746!

zhen79 said:


> Hi Virgo3746,
> Which doctor did you go to last time at Regen? Are you considering to go there as well? Btw any chat group you guys are joining currently? Saw your Kakao nick in previous post. Mind if I add? Or if there group chat will be good too. My nick is Fzhen.


Please contact me via email lienle2k5@yahoo.com


----------



## koreakorea19

I've heard a lot about this Kakao group chat. Can someone link me to this chat or tell me how to join? I just created a Kakao chat account. Thanks!


----------



## KellyKellybaby

hi guys, i am going Korea on August 4th, anybody together?


----------



## kt__

Anyone going in October/November? PM me


----------



## anitx

Charlene22 said:


> Just did my double eyelid in korea.


How was your experience??


----------



## anitx

Anyone going for surgery during 1st- 8th sept??


----------



## anitx

KellyKellybaby said:


> hi guys, i am going Korea on August 4th, anybody together?


when will u be there till? I am planning to head over end August to early sept.


----------



## bojuk

Hi. Tried to join your kakaotalk group chat but it says i'm not allowed. Can you pls add me? My kakao id is bamba . I'm flying to Seoul this Sunday for DES.


----------



## Pamela18

TSoe said:


> Hey I am going to have surgery at Cinderella Clinic for zygoma reduction, Rhinoplasty and fat grafting.
> I checked  Banobagi as well. I like their Facial Contouring but not Rhinoplasty. So i decided to go to Cinderella.
> Pricewise, Banobagi is cheaper compared to Cinderella.
> 
> Did you check out JW as well? JW is quite reputable but they dont do facial contouring.
> When are you going to Korea?


Hi,
Did you go to Cinderella already?  How are they? Thx


----------



## tingzrx

Hi all. I will be going to Seoul next month, mid Aug. Interested to do fat grafting with View. Any recommendations of doctors at View? Dr Lee Hun Young is unfortunately not there anymore so consultant suggested Dr Lee Jin Ho. Anyone has any experience with him?

Also interested to do PDRN/PRP or any skin lightening injection. For those who have also done the treatment, where did you gals do yours?

Any Kakao for aug group?  Pls add my kakao id: tingzrx


----------



## cythr

koreakorea19 said:


> I've heard a lot about this Kakao group chat. Can someone link me to this chat or tell me how to join? I just created a Kakao chat account. Thanks!



You can just search korea plastic surgery on kakao and some popular ones will come up.


----------



## TSoe

steventh said:


> hi all, I'm going to be in Korea 08/12 - 08/21 for my deviated septum, anyone going around the same time? I'm in the Kakao group chat as well, feel free to hmu, would be great not having to go thru the surgery alone!





Pamela18 said:


> Hi,
> Did you go to Cinderella already?  How are they? Thx


i haven’t done the surgery yet. I will have my surgery in August. I will let you know once I have done my f2f consultation. When r u going to SK?


----------



## petercc

Will be in SK on 9th Aug for f2f consultation with surgery on 12th Aug, with clinic. Having some friends (local) in Seoul that will be accompany me to consultations. 
I am amazed how easy my friends get access/discussions to the head doctor of each clinic and the responses when they inquire for me, compared when I text the same ps clinics for inquiry into offerings. 
I had worked in SK many years ago (Ulsan) and familiar with culture and people, so thankfully I should be easier for me to move around in Gangnam during post-surgery.


----------



## cleanderella

there are kkt groups for those going in aug/sep. be careful to join groups that are regulated and not those planted or set up by promoters of the various clinics. all the best for those with surgeries coming up! ~


----------



## TSoe

petercc said:


> Will be in SK on 9th Aug for f2f consultation with surgery on 12th Aug, with clinic. Having some friends (local) in Seoul that will be accompany me to consultations.
> I am amazed how easy my friends get access/discussions to the head doctor of each clinic and the responses when they inquire for me, compared when I text the same ps clinics for inquiry into offerings.
> I had worked in SK many years ago (Ulsan) and familiar with culture and people, so thankfully I should be easier for me to move around in Gangnam during post-surgery.


Hi I will be the same as you. Will be in SK on 9th and have surgery on 12th. Which clinic are you having surgery at? What kind of procedures are you going to have?


----------



## petercc

At local friend's advice, rather not say as yet until post surgery. 
I would like to share my experiences first hand........in person...... so I can provide a genuine feedback.


----------



## petercc

I have read many of the past threads on this forum of ps clinic offerings and pricing,  and with all of the clinic's  competitive marketing strategies and so called "street hawkers" methodology to get clients to their store front, I want to see for myself ( with local friends) of the experience from final decision to post surgery.


----------



## c52rie

kt__ said:


> Anyone going in October/November? PM me


i'll be going in november! want to start a kakao chat group?


----------



## c52rie

danni zhou said:


> i'm going to korea 11/17-11/27. Anyone going around that time?


yep. i'll be going 10/31 to 11/25. pm your kakao id?


----------



## petercc

kakao id: chinching10


----------



## dumplinggamestrong

SOoWi said:


> December 2019, anyone?


Here! Add my kakao ~ bimlili


----------



## dumplinggamestrong

yongyongx said:


> I'm planning on going December 2019 for FC!


I’m going in December too! Do you want to link up? My kakao id is bimlili~


----------



## dumplinggamestrong

rainydaymai said:


> I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message.
> 
> Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.


✋ December! My kakao id is bimlili~


----------



## treppenwitz

cleanderella said:


> there are kkt groups for those going in aug/sep. be careful to join groups that are regulated and not those planted or set up by promoters of the various clinics. all the best for those with surgeries coming up! ~


hey how do i join? you can see from my post history that i'm not a plant or a promoter.


----------



## viva12

Hi,

Anyone going in Sep?


----------



## ambergabriel

steventh said:


> hi all, I'm going to be in Korea 08/12 - 08/21 for my deviated septum, anyone going around the same time? I'm in the Kakao group chat as well, feel free to hmu, would be great not having to go thru the surgery alone!


Hi! I'm going to Korea in September. 
I also thinking abt rhinoplasty, can you share your lists? Did you have an online consultation with them?  
Just so you know, I choose Shimmian clinic in Gangnam since my Korean friend recommended this clinic saying that it's specialized in rhino for more than 25 yrs (maybe, don't remember clearly lol) and her friend got side effect from previous surgery which she'd done in huge clinic in Korea like 3 yrs ago and did the revision here and it went super well. Anw, I'm thinking the price here is quite high but as I saw before&after pictures from the web, I could say results are good. But I still wanna have some options sooo )


----------



## cleanderella

treppenwitz said:


> hey how do i join? you can see from my post history that i'm not a plant or a promoter.



Hi, sorry for the late reply. You can visit beautyhacker website and there's a link there on how to join the groups (you have to message the admin for the code which keeps changing). There are promoters who set up random KKT chats (e.g. 'Plastic Surgery Summer' group chat) and post here on PF to influence choices and I highly suggest you avoid those chats. 

Those promoters have even gone to the extent to spread rumours that beautyhacker is set up for identity theft purposes but to the best of my knowledge, the site is set up by well-meaning netizens who are sick and tired of watching so many innocent people fall prey to the promoters' chats and brainwashing and they are trying to set up a safe community for the rest of the international PS community.


----------



## treppenwitz

cleanderella said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply. You can visit beautyhacker website and there's a link there on how to join the groups (you have to message the admin for the code which keeps changing). There are promoters who set up random KKT chats (e.g. 'Plastic Surgery Summer' group chat) and post here on PF to influence choices and I highly suggest you avoid those chats.
> 
> Those promoters have even gone to the extent to spread rumours that beautyhacker is set up for identity theft purposes but to the best of my knowledge, the site is set up by well-meaning netizens who are sick and tired of watching so many innocent people fall prey to the promoters' chats and brainwashing and they are trying to set up a safe community for the rest of the international PS community.



It asks me for a login & password to gain access to the site... how does that work?

And yeah, the promoters here are getting overwhelming. Just the other day, an entire thread for Braun was deleted after their promoter made an account and posted a long and rude rant against one of the members here for supposedly lying. I messaged one of the mods and she had no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yingemma

Jennygirlwin19 said:


> Planning to go to South Korea for rhinoplasty would be great to not go through this alone


Me and my friend planning to go on october 2019 to do DES


----------



## Yingemma

rainydaymai said:


> I am flexible on my times but shooting for anytime between October-December of 2019. If anyone wants to coordinate together, send me a message.
> 
> Planning on getting double eyelid surgery and breast reduction/reconstruction. Looking at Namu in Seoul or S-Leaders in Daegu because of good reviews on here.


Which clinic will you do DES? I’m going on oct as wrll?


----------



## cleanderella

treppenwitz said:


> It asks me for a login & password to gain access to the site... how does that work?
> 
> And yeah, the promoters here are getting overwhelming. Just the other day, an entire thread for Braun was deleted after their promoter made an account and posted a long and rude rant against one of the members here for supposedly lying. I messaged one of the mods and she had no idea what I'm talking about.



i believe you need to set up an account to message the admin. there is a section on how to join the kkt chats.


----------



## treppenwitz

cleanderella said:


> i believe you need to set up an account to message the admin. there is a section on how to join the kkt chats.



thanks! i figured it out. interesting (and good) to see that the threads that have been deleted here are preserved there.


----------



## Mia12

Hi, is anyone planning to go on October? 
I would like to do a revision rhinoplasty, my first rhinoplasty at JW was a disaster T_T
Please PM me


----------



## tenna2019

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


me too dm. please


----------



## tenna2019

renrenren1 said:


> I'm going in mid-May 2019 for fat grafting, my first time getting surgery. Is anyone else going then as well?


im going soon too how was ur experience with fg


----------



## tenna2019

nathaliefox said:


> Hi I am planning to go this year in Korea too. Probably, on December as it will be the holiday season . I have been in research since a months ago for the best clinic in Korea for me. I tried social media, Blog, Vlogs, Google, and Forums like this and in one of the post I saw about the App ************ it's a platform where you can search for different Plastic Surgery Clinic with a Real-time review, it allow members or those who have been through a surgery to share their experiences and the best thing I like with that is I got free consultation online and quotation from the experts. So now I am in the stage where I have to choose which clinic/surgeons meets my budget at the same time will give me best results  . And I think it is safer and more reliable source than those group chat.


I'm going soon too dm please


----------



## tenna2019

Chaisel said:


> I’m planning on going around summer of 2019 for facial contouring and rhinoplasty.


me too dm me please


----------



## Patpatpat

Yingemma said:


> Me and my friend planning to go on october 2019 to do DES


Hello Yingemma! I am planning to go on October 2019 to do double eyelid as well! If you don't mind we could link up!


----------



## tenna2019

Patpatpat said:


> Hello Yingemma! I am planning to go on October 2019 to do double eyelid as well! If you don't mind we could link up!


ah cool but me soon end of august or begening September do far but we can talk add me on facebook:
lolina Perez  with doll. picture


----------



## kokochan7

I went to Ruby PS in Sinsa for double eyelid (non-incision)


----------



## ambergabriel

treppenwitz said:


> thanks! i figured it out. interesting (and good) to see that the threads that have been deleted here are preserved there.


Hi! I was looking for information for rhino and happened to know about that website. 
How can I join them? When I open this webpage it asks account but can't connect to anything.


----------



## ray_ram

I am planning to do Rhinoplasty in 9th or 13th January 2020


----------



## Jamdonuts

Hi, I'm quite new to this but looking at going in Dec-Jan for double jaw surgery. Im considersing The Face Dental and EU Dental.


----------



## Winnie3360

Hey guys! New to the forum. I’ve booked my flight to Korea in December and will be set on doing a rhinoplasty during my stay for 2 weeks. I’ll be there Dec 22nd 2019 to Jan 04 2020. Open to any other rhinoplasty buddy!!


----------



## dawn123

I’m going in 1st October! Do PM me?


----------



## diy888

kokochan7 said:


> I went to Ruby PS in Sinsa for double eyelid (non-incision)


How was your experience?


----------



## diy888

I am going to Korea Sep 9-16, dm me if you are also going


----------



## diy888

DM me if you are going in September. I will be there Sep 9-16 for DES, fat grafting and lasers


----------



## mangvocado

going next year too! during the new years holiday. Trying to look into ENT more since I have quite severe rhinitis. anyone have experiences with clinics that specializes in this?


----------



## shaunical

xodapht said:


> i'm going september too, have you had the dates booked already?


----------



## shaunical

honeymilktea said:


> I will be going late September for 2 weeks. Any one else?


----------



## shaunical

I am planning to go in September too. Shall we go together ?


----------



## shaunical

PandaPon said:


> Anyone will be there during the first 2 weeks of September 2019? I'll probably be doing FC, would love to meet up!


Hi I am planning to go in Sep too. can I have yr Kakao ID so that we can meet together ?


----------



## shaunical

Liv Florence said:


> I am from Singapore too!
> 
> I went to view for my PS. For eyes, I will recommend Dr Kim. He is really good.
> 
> There is a groupchat for View plastic surgery where girls who have been there and are currently there now
> 
> https://open.kakao.com/o/gwkNMb3


Hi Florence,  could you give me the contact details for Dr Kim ? I am planning to go this Sep. 
can i have yr Kakao ID so that i can communicate with you directly. I am from Singapore too.


----------



## shaunical

honeymilktea said:


> I'm going around september so anyone going around that time frame hmu!


Hi I am planning to go in Sep. Can you give me yr Kakao ID so that we can plan together ?


----------



## dawn123

Hi ladies/ gentlemen! I'll be heading to View from October 1 to 12th. Do PM me if you're heading there too!


----------



## shaunical

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am planning on going in September 2019. When are you going?


Hi I am planning to go in Sep too, will be great if I can join you.


----------



## anitx

Yes i am booked on 1st week of sept u??


----------



## shaunical

anitx said:


> Yes i am booked on 1st week of sept u??


Hi could I hv yr Kako ID so that we csn discuss futher


----------



## shaunical

SweetPotato1996 said:


> I am also going to GNG.


Hi SweetPotato,

Understand that you did not able to achive full lip due to your braces issues, how did you manage to fix the issue ?
I ask because I am also having the same problem after removing my braces, sad. Please reply, thanks


----------



## Fortunecat

diy888 said:


> I am going to Korea Sep 9-16, dm me if you are also going


Do take note that Koreans will be celebrating Chuseok on 13th Sep 2019. Their holidays will be from 12th Sep to 14th Sep. During this period, not many people will be in Seoul as most of them will go back to their hometown to celebrate and most shops will be closed. Do stock up your food for this period.


----------



## Blueivy31

I will be going from 18 December until 14 January. Anyone?


----------



## anitx

anyone in seoul 31st Aug - 8th sept? dm me


----------



## nira123

Hello! If you are considering of getting either of these done - cheekbone reduction surgery, double eyelid surgery and rhinoplasty, do avoid ID hospital at all cost!


----------



## nira123

bugtypetrainer said:


> Hi guys. I am going to Korea this August. I did online consultation with ID hospital and they suggested:
> 
> Cheekbone reduction surgery and V-line surgery (Mandible angle reduction + Chin genioplasty)
> Rhinoplasty
> Dual Canthoplasty
> 
> I also reached out to Dream and KimHyeonSeok Clinic, sent them my photos, and am waiting for a reply now.
> 
> Also, with ID hospital I mentioned to them that I want a fat graft for my face, but they didn't mention anything about that in their reply, so I am assuming they don't think I need it? But that is weird because I feel I really need fat graft. Even more than cheekbone reduction surgery (which I never mentioned to them). Same goes for philtrum reduction. I mentioned that to them, but they didn't write anything about it in their recommendation for me. Maybe I am not a good candidate for it, because as you can see in my profile photo, my mouth is already open even in a neutral expression.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is too short of a time frame for me to get surgery? I am leaving for Taiwan on the 20th of this month, and from Taiwan I can go to Korea anytime, but want to do so early August. I have to be back by Canada in September 10th at the latest because my classes start on the 8th of September.



Definitely do not recommend of getting cheekbone reduction surgery and rhinoplasty at ID hospital.


----------



## kt__

PSanalyst said:


> I am planning to go on Oct.


So am I! What dates?


----------



## DiscoFever

Anybody going mid to late November!?Add me on kakao @Johnnyeung


----------



## Winnie3360

Blueivy31 said:


> I will be going from 18 December until 14 January. Anyone?


Hey I'm going to be there during that time dec 22-jan 4! can we connect and chat? it would be nice to have a fellow friend there too...=) please PM!


----------



## Blueivy31

Winnie3360 said:


> Hey I'm going to be there during that time dec 22-jan 4! can we connect and chat? it would be nice to have a fellow friend there too...=) please PM!


My KakaoTalk 
Blueivy31


----------



## Blueivy31

Winnie3360 said:


> Hey I'm going to be there during that time dec 22-jan 4! can we connect and chat? it would be nice to have a fellow friend there too...=) please PM!


I am waiting for you...


----------



## Valcheng

Blueivy31 said:


> I am waiting for you...


Im going from 29 sep to 12 oct 2019 ..anybody going on that date pls PM me t


----------



## Qtcakes

YasminGH said:


> Hi ... i’m going September 2019 too... where are you going?


Hi! I’m here during September and cannot get my KakaoTalk account to work... do you mind chatting over whatsapp or instagram? www.instagram/blackegg or whatsapp +1647 770 7138


----------



## viva12

Hi anyone travelling there 7-19 Oct?


----------



## KellyKellybaby

anyone is going to Korea September 9-17?


----------



## Littlenotebook

I'm planning on going in Nov from the 10th - 23rd!


----------



## KellyKellybaby

tenna2019 said:


> me too dm. please


i am going in beginning of September again, anyone?


----------



## Hellogirly

Littlenotebook said:


> I'm planning on going in Nov from the 10th - 23rd!


I'm might also be going around that time for consultations and exploring! I'm suppose to go with two other girls as well so let me know if you want to keep in contact  my kakao is hellogirly


----------



## tenna2019

yes ofc 


Hellogirly said:


> I'm might also be going around that time for consultations and exploring! I'm suppose to go with two other girls as well so let me know if you want to keep in contact  my kakao is hellogirly


i ll add u my kakao
lilina2019


----------



## horakhty

I'm going for the last week of November, anyone else?


----------



## Sasalion

I was in Seoul last week visiting 4 clinics. I finally chose one and going to get it done in Dec - non incisional eyelid and ptosis correction. I will be all alone. Would be lovely to hang out with some ps buddies My Kakao is sarahliong


----------



## Alythejelly

yongyongx said:


> I'm planning on going December 2019 for FC!


I’ll be there in December too for FC, link up link up!


----------



## Sasalion

Alythejelly said:


> I’ll be there in December too for FC, link up link up!



nice! Let’s meet


----------



## cassiemathis

horakhty said:


> I'm going for the last week of November, anyone else?


I'm going last week of November too! My flight is on 22nd and I arrived in South Korea morning of 24th.


----------



## Levan

Kdj217 said:


> Just did DES from id hospital a week ago!


@Kdj217 are you happy with the result? Which doctor at ID?


----------



## chuparmiculo

daysuntilpretty said:


> Hi, girlies! I’m going next February 2019 for FC and DES


Are you going alone?


----------



## onlylove172007

SOoWi said:


> December 2019, anyone?


HI, I AM GOING TO KOREA AROUND DEC 20-JAN4. IT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA TO GO TOGETHER


----------



## M1sstrangle

onlylove172007 said:


> HI, I AM GOING TO KOREA AROUND DEC 20-JAN4. IT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA TO GO TOGETHER[/QUOTE
> Hi,
> 
> I'll arrive on 19th of Dec. Ticket booked


----------



## Sylsylly

Hey everyone,

I'll be going in Feb 2020- alone 

Any pointers? Or hospitals that are one of the best for under eye circles?


----------



## katrina1986

Sylsylly said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'll be going in Feb 2020- alone
> 
> Any pointers? Or hospitals that are one of the best for under eye circles?



Hey Sylsylly, I am going on Feb 3rd but only stay one day, still deciding on which to go and where to go.. originally was planing for full fact grafting only but now thinking about other procedures as well.

I did my under eye bag surgery in 2014 which I was very happy, it was done by JJ plastic surgery, they do not have a big name in this forum and was recommended by a friend.


----------



## Sylsylly

Hey Katrina! 

How much was the cost ? I've decided to go from Feb 13-19. I am very nervous to go alone. What is the name of the procedure that you got ? I'm thinking of maybe maybe getting some skincare procedures done etc laser. Would have been cool to Mee yup but we're going on very different days lol


]Hey Sylsylly, I am going on Feb 3rd but only stay one day, still deciding on which to go and where to go.. originally was planing for full fact grafting only but now thinking about other procedures as well.

I did my under eye bag surgery in 2014 which I was very happy, it was done by JJ plastic surgery, they do not have a big name in this forum and was recommended by a friend.[/QUOTE]


----------



## katrina1986

Hey Sylsylly,  it was 2000 CAD by then, I do not recall the name, I call it " eye bag removal?"  
By then I did 2 procedure- eyebag removal and double eyelid, 4000 CADish , can not recall exactly . 

Skin care procedure usually take time, you have to do a couple times, I want to do it too but just do not have time.,, do you know how well it works ? what type of laser treatment are you thinking of...?


----------



## Euphoria Bliss

Is there anyone going to S.Korea this year for plastic surgery? I’ll be flying out from California.


----------



## catherineinsydney

Euphoria Bliss said:


> Is there anyone going to S.Korea this year for plastic surgery? I’ll be flying out from California.


I'm going in 2023 for eyelid correction, rhinoplasty and my undereye bags. I need an estimate on the total cost plus accommodation costs. Lots to do beforehand, a bit overwhelming. 

Do Seoul surgeries ever give quotations via email or online? I've never had cosmetic surgery before. Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## heysayse7en

catherineinsydney said:


> I'm going in 2023 for eyelid correction, rhinoplasty and my undereye bags. I need an estimate on the total cost plus accommodation costs. Lots to do beforehand, a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Do Seoul surgeries ever give quotations via email or online? I've never had cosmetic surgery before. Advice would be greatly appreciated!


Most do actually but quite slow replies…
Im also hoping to save enough for 2023
When in 2023 are you going?


----------



## dorothymulinix5

Why did you choose South Korea? Is it because of the lower cost of plastic surgery or because of the professionalism of the doctors? I want to have rhinoplasty because my nose looks terrible.


----------



## sulaisu97

shaunical said:


> Hi Florence,  could you give me the contact details for Dr Kim ? I am planning to go this Sep.
> can i have yr Kakao ID so that i can communicate with you directly. I am from Singapore too.


Hi everyone! Could you please share with Dr Kim contacts?


----------

